# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  ОСТОРОЖНО! Детские ПРИВИВКИ...

## Kasturika d.d.

*"По России катится волна детских смертей от прививок":*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hU0R6wd_XE

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Как говорил незабвенный доктор Хаус в ответ на "прививки это бизнес трансгалактических мерзких корпораций!!11" - "а еще знаете какой бизнес есть? Мааленькие детские гробики, очень прибыльно".

Прививки защищают от многих болезней, это факт. Есть определенный порог процента непривитых детей, при котором в обществе возникают эпидемии смертельных болезней - т.е. пока он не пройден, глупые мамаши могут своих детей не прививать и нормально водить в садик. Когда же порог будет превышен - резко умрет очень много непривитых детей, называют цифры до 95%. Как ни странно, именно привитые дети защищают непривитых сейчас.

Риски от прививок, конечно, есть  :smilies:  риск везде есть. Но в данном случае он не сопоставим с риском смерти от болезней.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Прививки защищают от многих болезней, это факт.


Это всего-лишь ваше мнение.   Согласитесь, что оно может быть ошибочным? :sed:

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Это всего-лишь ваше мнение.   Согласитесь, что оно может быть ошибочным?


Мое мнение? Это мнение врачей, которые отучились 6-10 лет в специальном учреждении. Я не врач, у меня нет по этому поводу мнения. Но я знаю историю и слышал краем уха об эпидемиях какой-нибудь черной оспы.

Если вы врач - будет интересно вас послушать, почему вы против прививок. Если нет - ваше мнение тоже ровным счетом ничего не стоит в таком сложном вопросе.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

моё мнение остаётся при мне, оно не абсолютно истинно  :biggrin1:

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Ну все-равно.. Не стоит вестись на истерику и слушать каких-то непонятных людей. Практически в любой области надо слушать только специалистов. Вы же не станете обсуждать или принимать всерьез слова алкоголика у метро, который философствует о Кришне? А вот в вопросе с прививками то же самое почему-то делаете спокойно.

Факт остается фактом - с момент изобретения прививок детская (и не только) смертность снизилась до невероятного уровня (сравните со средневековьем). Бог нам эти прививки послал и это благо  :smilies: 

Просто почитайте статистику.. сколько заболевших желтой лихорадкой в странах типа Бразилии, где прививки делают всем подряд, и сколько в каком-нибудь Эквадоре. Ну и т.д. Меньше криков капслоком, больше ссылок и фактов.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вы можете выбирать, кого слушать. Вы абсолютно свободны в этом, Роман! :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*Врачи о прививках:*

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

http://www.mikosh.ru/html/priviv1.html

----------


## Кеша

> Мое мнение? Это мнение врачей, которые отучились 6-10 лет в специальном учреждении.


1. У врачей в поликлиниках есть план освоения прививок. Т.е. не выполнила поликлиника план по прививкам - нагоняй руководителю. Поэтому врачи часто готовы идти на любые риски, лишь бы привить всех и вся, чтобы от руководства не попало. Общался с такими врачами, которые заболевшему ребенку говорят: "приходите через 3 дня на прививку". И это на ослабленный организм малыша!

2. Имею опыт общения с врачами, которые каждый день лечат тяжело больных детишек с аутоимунными проблемами. Так вот они все как один говорят, что своим детям прививки ни в коем случае не делают, кроме БЦЖ. А пациенты у них разные. Один из примеров их пациентов: здоровому ребенку сделали прививку, и у него пошло отторжение печени (организм не воспринимает её как свой орган, нарушение "свой-чужой").

Поэтому не все прививки полезны. Тут надо очень аккуратно подходить. Мне, например, непонятно, зачем новорожденному делать прививку от гепатита Б, если она будет действовать только 5 лет. Гепатит Б в садике что ли? А ведь это 3 периодические прививки.

В любом случае, готовность ребенка к прививкам нужно контролировать самому, не полагаясь на врачей, т.к. они могут не быть объективными.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Вы можете выбирать, кого слушать. Вы абсолютно свободны в этом, Роман!


Это не диалог  :smilies:  вы бы хоть какое-нибудь свое мнение высказали, раскрыли тему) ну да ладно.

Смотрите, вы выложили еще порцию видео из интернетиков и с какой-то желтой тв программы. Можете лично, без ссылок на видео, свое мнение высказать по следующим моментам?

1) Вы знаете, что весь современный интернет на 99% состоит из заказных статей копирайтеров, которые зачастую пишут то, что им в голову взбредет? Я знаю, потому что очень плотно на этом завязан - информация из первых рук. Ничему в интернете нельзя верить. Я вам говорил не искать сайты непонятных врачей, а записаться на прием и спросить у нескольких реальных врачей. Впрочем, неважно. Вернемся к ролику из тв-программы - я так понимаю, вы телевидению очень доверяете. Вы в курсе, что тот же мужик с таким же выражением лица пугает телезрителей ужасами насчет кришнаитов? Рассказывают о кровавых жертвах богине Кали и прочих страшных ритуалах? Полагаю, я даже ссылку на это смогу нарыть, если очень надо. Таких сюжетов - море. Просто в одном случае население "накачивают" вредом прививок, в другом - кришнаитами, в третьем - инопланетянами. Так что встает вопрос - либо вы верите всему, что они рассказывают, либо ко всему относитесь скептически? Какой ваш выбор? Нельзя выборочно одному верить, другому нет только из-за своих предпочтений.
Кстати, и сайтов анти-кришнаитских я тоже могу найти просто океан в интернете. На каждом углу злобные крики. И роликов на ютубе куча от священников православной церкви. Вы тоже им всецело доверяете? Или все же идете за знаниями к вайшнаву? Откуда такая избирательность?

2) Ладно, предположим, что детские прививки смертельно опасны. Надеюсь, насчет взрослых никаких подобных мыслей нет? Нас бы не существовало сейчас, если бы не было прививки против оспы и чумы. Так вот, есть всего два варианта:

А) Польза от вакцин существенно превышает побочные эффекты;

Б) Существует мировой заговор из производителей прививок, власти, врачей и надзорных органов. Они намеренно хотят уничтожить младенцев. И вот именно от вас хотел бы узнать мнение по этому поводу - зачем властям всех государств это нужно? Капиталистам нужны деньги, и побольше - нужна рабочая сила, нужны людские ресурсы. Если будет целенаправленное уничтожение детей - в этом смысле в будущем настанет капец полный по всем направлениям. В чем смысл уничтожения детей, да еще такого глобального? Нет ни единого здравого аргумента, зачем власти Земли, в каждом государстве, проводят эту политику уничтожения.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> В любом случае, готовность ребенка к прививкам нужно контролировать самому, не полагаясь на врачей, т.к. они могут не быть объективными.


Вы вполне здраво рассуждаете, я с вами согласен. Любое средство может быть смертельно опасным, будучи неправильно примененным, даже обычной воды можно 7 литров выпить и гарантированно умереть  :smilies:  а спорю я только с тем мнением, что прививки в целом и полностью тотально вредны и созданы только для уничтожения рода человеческого.

----------


## Костя

С прививками трудно разобраться. Много противоположных мнений высказывается.
 Вот мы, общаясь с мед. работниками и продвинутыми мамашами разработали приблизительный план поведения.  

 - Прививки до трех лет не делать вообще. Опыт Японской медицины показал, что риск всевозможных проблем связанных с прививками снизился на 40% когда стали прививать подросших малышей. К 3 годам иммунитет ребенка развит и самодостаточен. А во время грудного кормления он связан с иммунитетом матери, и опасность заболевания не так велика.

- Есть множество вариантов прививок, разных интенсивностей и стран производителей, и бытует мнение, что отечественные препараты надежней. И вовсе не обязательно делать все или никаких, можно сделать кое-какие старые, надежные прививки, от полиомиелита например( для тех кто в Индию ездит), которые давно опробованы и неопасны.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Раньше и без прививок обходились, и нормальные люди жили, достигали совершенства  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Можете лично, без ссылок на видео, свое мнение высказать по следующим моментам?


Без ссылок на видео не могу :smilies: 

Есть опыт наших взрослых детей, которые прекрасно обходятся без прививок... Но мне не хотелось бы превращать тему в спор.

Моя идея - это предоставить информацию для размышления родителей. И только.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

То есть каждый может в этой теме поделиться своим опытом и пониманием, но без споров, пожалуйста :smilies:

----------


## Светлана )

От любой вакцины можно добровольно отказаться в полном соответствии с законодательством РФ, и ни одно учебное заведение не имеет права отказывать вашему ребёнку в посещении данного заведения. На это есть следующие статьи:

ст. 26 Всеобщей Декларации Прав Человека, 
ст. 43 Конституции РФ (О праве на образование, в том числе дошкольное), 
ст. 5, ч. 1 Закона РФ об образовании (О возможности получения образования гражданами РФ независимо oт состояния здоровья, убеждений и других факторов), 
ст. 32 О согласии на медицинское вмешательство, 
ст. 33 О праве на отказ от медицинского вмешательства, «Основ законодательства РФ об охране здоровья граждан», 
ст. 5 О праве на отказ от вакцинации и 
ст. 11 О проведении вакцинации с согласия родителей несовершеннолетних, закона РФ «Об иммунопрофилактике инфекционных болезней».

----------


## Светлана )

«Перечень поствакцинальных осложнений,
 вызванных профилактическими прививками, включенными в национальный календарь профилактических прививок,
 и профилактическими прививками по эпидемическим показаниям, 
дающих право гражданам на получение государственных единовременных пособий», 

утверждённый постановлением Правительства РФ от 2 августа 1999 г. N 885 (далее – Перечень).

 Приведу его здесь полностью, т.к. он сравнительно небольшой:

1. Анафилактический шок.

2. Тяжёлые генерализованные аллергические реакции (рецидивирующий ангионевротический отёк – отёк Квинке, синдром Стивена-Джонсона, синдром Лайела, синдром сывороточной болезни и т.п.).

3. Энцефалит.

4. Вакцино-ассоциированный полиомиелит.

5. Поражения центральной нервной системы с генерализованными или фокальными остаточными проявлениями, приведшими к инвалидности: энцефалопатия, серозный менингит, неврит, полиневрит, а также с клиническими проявлениями судорожного синдрома.

6. Генерализованная инфекция, остеит, остит, остеомиелит, вызванные вакциной БЦЖ.

7. Артрит хронический, вызванный вакциной против краснухи.

Этот документ, по крайней мере, у меня, вызывает двоякие чувства. С одной стороны, государство, утвердив данный перечень, официально признало следующее:

а) что человек всё-таки может пострадать от прививок и приобрести заболевания, которых у него никогда не было (в данном перечне они называются поствакцинальные осложнения);

б) что вакцины небезопасны и государство даже указало некоторые из них: вакцина БЦЖ – п.6 перечня, вакцина АКДС (краснуха) – п.7, вакцина от полиомиелита – п.4.

Это что же получается, СМИ направо и налево нам кричат, что прививка – это благо, но закон-то утверждает обратное! И если доктор вам говорит, что прививка – это благо, не стесняясь отправляйте его читать вместо медицинской литературы – юридическую.

Интересен также другой момент: каким образом был составлен этот перечень?

 Как всегда не обошлось здесь без пресловутой статистики, к сожалению, она всегда является «матерью» подобных перечней. Вот только, сколько было этих случаев осложнений, чтобы они стали «ключевыми» для данного перечня? 1000? 100000? 1000000? Вопрос этот для меня остаётся риторическим, ибо я не нашла информации о том, как составляется подобная статистика. Только жаль людей (а в основном это дети), попавших в эту статистику, по которой был составлен перечень. А ведь среди этих людей могут быть ваши бабушки, мамы, дети, внуки… может быть и вы сами.
С другой стороны, после прочтения этого Перечня возникает чувство, что он явно неполный. По неофициальным данным, этот перечень может состоять не из 7 пунктов, а значительно больше. И у каждой вакцины, абсолютно у каждой есть свои осложнения, которые она вызывает 

(для тех, кто ещё плохо знаком с темой вакцинопрофилактики, рекомендую почитать книгу А. Котока «Беспощадная иммунизация»).

А если почитать Методические указания МУ 3.3.1879-04 «Расследование поствакцинальных осложнений»,

 то можно своими глазами убедиться, что в данном указании поствакцинальных осложнений уже больше, чем в Перечне. Парадокс? Нет, реалии.

Подведём краткий итог: государство официально признаёт небезопасность вакцин и указывает, какие заболевания вы и ваши дети можете получить при вакцинопрофилактике!

Давайте читать законы дальше, может ещё что-то всплывёт «интересного» по данному вопросу. Пусть следующим будет основной закон по рассматриваемой теме – Федеральный закон от 17 сентября 1998 г. N 157-ФЗ «Об иммунопрофилактике инфекционных болезней». Что же в нём написано интересного о пострадавших от вакцинации, и написано ли об этом вообще? Оказывается, в данном законе этому посвящена целая глава!

Глава V. Социальная поддержка граждан при возникновении поствакцинальных осложнений.

А теперь подробнее.
Ч.1 ст.18 гласит « При возникновении поствакцинальных осложнений граждане имеют право на получение государственных единовременных пособий, ежемесячных денежныхкомпенсаций, пособий по временной нетрудоспособности…»
А в ч.2 ст.18 и вовсе написано, что «Финансовое обеспечение выплаты государственных единовременных пособий и ежемесячных денежных компенсаций является расходным обязательством Российской Федерации»!
Получается, что государство наше заботится о нас с вами! Казалось бы, надо радоваться. Но не всё так тихо и мирно, как кажется. Поясню, где подвох. Сам факт, что государство выделяет средства в поддержку пострадавших граждан от вакцинации и несёт расходные обязательства при этом, вроде бы положителен. И он положителен ровно до того момента, пока не дочитаем до ст.19 Закона. Читаем:

Статья 19. Государственные единовременные пособия
1. При возникновении поствакцинального осложнения гражданин имеет право на получение государственного единовременного пособия в размере 10000 рублей.

Перечень поствакцинальных осложнений, дающих право гражданам на получение государственных единовременных пособий, утверждается уполномоченным Правительством Российской Федерации федеральным органом исполнительной власти.

2. В случае смерти гражданина, наступившей вследствие поствакцинального осложнения, право на получение государственного единовременного пособия в размере 30000 рублей имеют члены его семьи...

А кто же отвечает за осложнения и смерть гражданина? Государство? Производители вакцин? Доктор? Боюсь, что вам ответ мой может не понравиться. В ответе за свою жизнь сам человек! За жизнь ребёнка – родители. А доказать вину доктора законодательно практически нереально...

Закон «Об иммунопрофилактике инфекционных болезней» был принят в 1998 году, и получается, что вся статистика по поствакцинальным осложнениям и смертности проводилась до указанного года. Но с тех пор прошло уже 13 лет. За этот период в Национальный Календарь прививок добавились новые вакцины, а дети, рождённые после 1998 г, создадут новую статистику поствакцинальных осложнений и смертности...

"Прививка ценою в жизнь…"Т. Кудрявцева. 

Кому важна эта тема, посмотрите еще в поисковиках статью "50 причин уберечь ребенка от прививок"

----------


## Костя

Почитал побольше о вакцине против полиомиелита, пришел к выводу что она опасна и не нужна.

----------


## николааевич

> Это всего-лишь ваше мнение.   Согласитесь, что оно может быть ошибочным?


Чума и холера - это объективная реальность.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

Не знаю почему как аргумент вы привели мнение артиста.Если уж оставаться в рамках ведической концепции то артист это шудра.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

:smilies:  "В Кали-югу все являются шудрами" Шрила Прабхупада.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> "В Кали-югу все являются шудрами" Шрила Прабхупада.


В таком случае зачем вообще высказывать свое мнение если вы шудра я шудра и сослаться мы можем лишь на мнение других шудр. Давайте помолчим. И будем считать смерть от прививки всего лишь одним из проявлений неумолимой кармы. Будем думать что те кто помер от прививки всё равно должны были помереть от оспы.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> В таком случае зачем вообще высказывать свое мнение если вы шудра я шудра и сослаться мы можем лишь на мнение других шудр


Шудра не может говорить? Где это написано?  :smilies: 
Если вам нечего сказать по теме здоровья детей, помолчите. Если есть что сказать, напишите. Желательно факты или статистику, как медицина делает детей здоровыми.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Уполномоченный при президенте по правам ребенка на основании документов разъяснил незаконность отстранений детей от образовательного процесса из-за отсутствия прививок или туберкулинодиагностики:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Беспрецедентный Доклад: У непривитых детей значительно меньше проблем со здоровьем.
Posted by Инфо-Макс on 22.05.2017_

Если вакцины действительно эффективны для профилактики болезни, вполне логично ожидать, что вакцинированные дети будут здоровее, чем их непривитые сверстники. На самом деле, желание сохранить здоровье своих детей является причиной, по которой многие родители слепо придерживаются предписанного графика вакцинации. Однако, в то же время мы все больше слышим о детях, страдающих аллергией, астмой, аутизмом и инвалидностью. Это просто совпадение?

Короткий ответ – нет, по данным революционного исследования из Государственного Университета штата Джексон, которое обнаружило, что у непривитых детей значительно меньше проблем со здоровьем, чем у тех, кто вакцинирован. Исследование, которое было первым в своем роде, рассмотрело истории более 600 детей, обучающихся на дому, в четырех штатах, в возрасте от 6 до 12 лет. В общей сложности, здоровье 261 невакцинированного ребенка сравнили со здоровьем 405 детей, которые были либо частично, либо полностью вакцинированы, и оценивалось их общее состояние здоровья.  Полученные результаты были опубликованы в Journal of Translational Sciences.
 Тот факт, что непривитые дети имеют меньше проблем со здоровьем, невероятен сам по себе, но то, что действительно замечательно, – это то, насколько велика разница между общим здоровьем этих двух групп. На самом деле, некоторые выводы абсолютно сногсшибательны. Например, привитые дети были в 30 раз более склонны к диагнозу сенной лихорадки (аллергический ринит), чем их непривитые сверстники, и в 22 раза больше имели настолько серьезную аллергию, что им требуется лечение.

 Кроме того, дети которые получили вакцины, на 300% чаще имели диагноз синдрома дефицита внимания и  гиперактивности и на 340 процентов больше страдали пневмонией. У вакцинированных детей также было на 300 процентов больше шансов иметь ушную инфекцию и на 700 процентов больше шансов получить хирургическое вмешательство для введения ушных дренажных трубок. Ушные инфекции поражают четыре пятых всех детей нашей страны до того, как им исполнится 3 года, и являются главной причиной посещения педиатров и назначения антибиотиков в этой возрастной группе.

 Несмотря на неоднократные заверения «экспертов» в том, что вакцины не вызывают аутизма, привитые дети в три раза больше имели диагноз Аутистического спектра , чем их непривитые сверстники. Вакцинированные дети также в 2,5 раза чаще были диагностированы с любым типом хронического заболевания, чем невакцинированные дети. Это, вероятно объясняет, почему 43 процента американских детей (всего 32 миллиона) имеют по меньшей мере одну из 20 хронических болезней и в четыре раза чаще, чем у их родителей.

*Почему это исследование так необычно*?

Трудно поверить, что подобные исследования никогда не проводились и раньше, но проблема в том, что почти все американские дети были вакцинированы, а это означает, что для изучения долгосрочных эффектов мало доступных контрольных субъектов. Например, сравнивая с американскими детьми из общины Амишей, где вакцины обычно не делаются, – это проблематично из-за других факторов, которые вступают в игру. Тем не менее, в этом исследовании сравнивали учащихся на дому, чтобы сравнение было не только наиболее равным, но и полезным, потому что учащиеся на дому, как население, фактически соответствуют профилям семей по всей нашей стране.

Несмотря на то, что это беспрецедентно и дает много удивительных и полезных данных, это исследование, вероятно, не получит большой популярности. Вакцины просто слишком выгодны, что помогает объяснить, почему сегодня дети получают 50 доз 14 вакцин к своему шестому дню рождения. Фармацевтическая промышленность готова пойти на многое, чтобы защитить и сохранить этот огромный прибыльный бизнес, и они, вероятно, сделают все возможное, чтобы большинство людей никогда не слышали об этих шокирующих результатах.



Источники: http://vaccines.news/2017-05-17-repo...-problems.html
http://info.cmsri.org/the-driven-res...-who-is-sicker

----------


## Андрей О.

Мнение Николая Брико, главного внештатного эпидемиолога Минздрава России: "В каком-то смысле вакцины стали жертвами собственного успеха. Болезни, которые когда-то вызывали страх и желание сделать прививку, сейчас встречаются редко. И потому появилось ложное и опасное чувство самоуспокоенности среди населения".

Кажется разумным.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Прежде всего, в массовом охвате заинтересованы фирмы-изготовители и врачи вакцинаторы, заинтересованы финансово. Главный государственный санитарный врач России в 1993 году постановил «ввести экономическое стимулирование медицинских работников за своевременное проведение и достижение высокого уровня охвата профилактическими прививками.»

Однако среди врачей есть честные люди, которые открыто говорят о вреде прививок.
http://privivke.net/index.php?catid=3...

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

Мы с вами все привитые и конечно должны "спасти" детей лишив их прививок.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Прочитал тему от начала до конца.  Спасибо за очень интересную и полезную информацию. 
Для себя еще больше убедился в том, что современные прививки - это зло.
Всем добра!

----------


## Андрей Татауров

АКДС – самая страшная вакцина

Гремучая смесь из клеток дифтерии, коклюша и столбняка. И эта чудо-вакцина вводится в тело малыша аж четыре раза, начиная с трехмесячного возраста. Это очень болезненная прививка, на нее некоторые дети реагируют продолжительным непрерывным криком. От АКДС наибольшее число осложнений и больший процент риска возникновения аллергических реакций в организме ребенка. На совести этой вакцины – многочисленные детские смерти, судебные иски, много раз ее запрещали в европейских странах, но только не в России.

Япония и Европа отказались от АКДС

К началу семидесятых годов в Японии от прививки АКДС погибли 37 детей. Японцы перестали делать своим детям эту прививку, затем перенесли ее с младенческого на 2-х летний возраст. В итоге Япония с 17 места в мире по детской смертности резко перенеслась на последнее место. В 80-х годах там стали делать прививки от коклюша новой бесклеточной вакциной, что привело к четырехкратному увеличению синдрома внезапной детской смерти в последующие 10-12 лет.
Подобная ситуация происходила в Англии, Германии, Голландии. Прививки от коклюша убили и сделали инвалидами десятки детишек, после чего население стало отказываться от этой вакцинации. Со снижением охвата прививкой резко снизилось количество обращений в больницы, а там, где все таки от вакцинации не отказались, наблюдался рост числа заболеваний, то есть прививка не спасла от эпидемии.
О чем это говорит? О том, что вакцина АКДС смертельно вредна, а в лучшем случае – просто бесполезна, и остается в календаре прививок по каким-то причинам, выгодным только ему, а не в интересах людей.

Эта вакцина ядовита

АКДС называют даже не вакциной, а химико-биологическим конгломератом, который содержит много химических компонентов, вредных для здоровья человека, вызывающих необратимые изменения в нервной системе, поражающие клетки почек и головного мозга, при попадании в желудок вызывающие рак. Все эти компоненты делают вакцину АКДС самой опасной вакциной, которая приводит к аутизму и параличу детей. Об этом знают не многие, и не догадываются об опасности, пока сами не столкнутся с бедой.
Кроме цельных клеток коклюша, страшно опасным делают этот препарат ртутьорганический пестицид, под названием мертиолят или тиомерсал, который применяется в качестве консерванта, и формальдегид – все эти яды присутствуют в дозе вакцины в количестве, достаточном отравить организм маленького человечка!
Мертиолят в нашей стране не считается лекарственным средством, толком не тестировался, разрешили его применение в вакцине, основываясь всего лишь на результатах тестирования на пяти морских свинках, которым ввели по одной дозе. Ребенку во время прививок вводится доза в пять раз больше! Мертиолят не выводится из организма, накапливается в нервной ткани, а в сочетании с гидроокисью алюминий его токсичность повышается в десятки раз! Нетрудно догадаться, что гидроокись алюминия тоже содержится в дозе АКДС. Мертиолят – технический пестицид, который Европа не только не считает лекарственным средством, но и отказалась даже производить этот яд у себя на территории. А у нас в стране он благополучно применяется в вакцине, и проводить исследования на предмет опасности этого препарата наш Минздрав даже не собирается!

Польза или риск?

По данным, признанным Всемирной организацией здравоохранения, вакцинация АКДС вызывает стойкие мозговые нарушения, различные неврологические судороги, вплоть до смерти (5 смертей на миллион населения). В 70-х шведские ученые доказали прямую связь с введением цельноклеточной вакцины АКДС и энцефалопатиями (судорогами). Ученые решили, что польза от вакцинации не стоит риска. Несмотря на запрет на применение во многих странах, США продолжают производить и продавать странам третьего мира АКДС содержащий цельноклеточный коклюш, при этом внутри своей страны американцы отказались от этой формы вакцины.
И беда в том, что никто и никогда заранее не может сказать, вызовет какое-то осложнение эта прививка именно у данного ребенка, или все пройдет благополучно. Врачи успокаивают – это безопасная прививка, осложнения бывают крайне редко, а чаще всего все это не обсуждается ни до вакцинации, ни после, только если с ребенком случится несчастье. Но даже в этом случает вам будут твердить, что вакцинация тут не причем, и трудно будет доказать что проявившиеся болезни имеют отношение к проведенной вакцинации.
Обратите внимание, какие осложнения может вызвать эта вакцина: огромные гнойные опухоли на коже, которые приходится вскрывать, поражение центральной нервной системы, суставов, ЖКТ, сердца, различные аллергические реакции, астму, диабет, пробуждение скрытых болезней – туберкулеза, гепатита; анафиластический шок, внезапную смерть. Вакцинация во время эпидемии других болезней может привести к летальному исходу!
Так стоит ли, заранее опасаясь эпидемии коклюша, соглашаться на введение в организм ребенка такой опасной дозы болезнетворных клеток и токсических веществ, тем самым во много раз повышая риск, что ребенок после этого станет инвалидом или еще хуже – погибнет? А может, стоит найти альтернативные способы сохранения здоровья ребенка, и укрепления его иммунитета? Родители имеют право делать отказ от прививки или соглашаться, но в любом случае стоит сначала получить полную информацию из достоверных источников, которые, к счастью, сегодня уже всем доступны.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Андрей, спасибо за информацию!




> АКДС – самая страшная вакцина
> 
> Гремучая смесь из клеток дифтерии, коклюша и столбняка. И эта чудо-вакцина вводится в тело малыша аж четыре раза, начиная с трехмесячного возраста.


Не помню писала ли я уже об этом. У нашего сына после прививок в 3 месяца проявилась сильнейшая экзема по всему телу
и до полугода его руки, ноги, спина и живот были покрыты коркой и страшно чесались. Щеки были постоянно красные.
Маленький, красный, орущий и чешущийся ребенок. Позже я видела таких детей на фотографиях с аналогичной реакцией на прививку((
У сына вообще тело очень активно реагировало на всяческие вмешательства. В тот год мы даже не связали эту экзему с прививками, так сильно доверяли врачам.
 И какая же милость, что в то же самое время мы узнали, что не нужно слишком доверять современной "медицине" и прекратили прививать детей. Спасибо Шриле Прабхупаде, если бы не его книги, неизвестно что бы дальше было с нами со всеми.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_из справочника о прививках:_

Возможная критическая реакция на прививку АКДС (и родителей об этом никогда не предупреждают врачи, хотя это является их обязанностью!):

СЕРЬЕЗНЫЕ ПОСЛЕДСТВИЯ ПРИВИВКИ
Некоторым крохам приходится перенести серьезные последствия вакцинации, когда беспокойный плач не прекращается на протяжении трех часов. Это может быть связано с нарушениями в центральной нервной системе. Его вызывает коклюшный компонент, когда делают вакцину АКДС. Детская реакция плачем может говорить и о причине сильной боли в области укола. Ведь ребенок больше никак не может сообщить о том, что его беспокоит.

Какие еще симптомы указывают на серьезные последствия от прививки?

Судороги на фоне повышения температуры даже до отметки в 38 градусов. Это связано с отклонениями неврологического характера и может привести к гипоксии мозга. В некоторых случаях судороги становятся постоянными при любом повышении температуры. Поэтому маме необходимо наблюдать за ребенком. А если судорожные приступы возникали до времени, когда по графику делают АКДС, то невропатолог пишет медотвод от любых прививок.
Аллергические проявления на сыворотку АКДС могут быть в легкой или тяжелой форме. Легкие последствия выглядят как высыпания по телу ребенка, которые исчезают через несколько дней. Детям дают антигистаминные препараты, чтобы уменьшить проявление сыпи. Более серьезной аллергией является диатез, атопический дерматит. Эти последствия доставляют неприятные ощущения детям — шелушение и сухость кожи, зуд по телу, намокание кожи при образовании язвочек.
Аллергические отеки внутренних органов, крапивница, анафилактический шок являются редкими последствиями от прививки, но такое тоже встречается. Если в вашей семье были подобные случаи, то о них необходимо рассказать врачу.
Мозговой энцефалит тоже относят к серьезным последствиям от прививки против коклюша, дифтерии, столбняка. Бывает очень редко и врачи считают, что он не совсем связан с вакциной. Хотя предположения имеются, что вызывает энцефалит именно коклюш, оказывая влияние на мозговые оболочки, вызывая Даунизм.
Если ребенок имеет предрасположенность к серьезным последствиям на вакцину АКДС, то обычно они проявляются в первый час или день после введения инъекции. Не спешите домой, особенно при первой вакцинации. Останьтесь в поликлинике и понаблюдайте за ребенком. В домашних условиях вы не всегда сможете справиться с серьезными последствиями, а детская медсестра или врач могут не успеть дойти до вас по вызову..."

----------


## Vrinda devi dasi

Не так давно я познакомилась с молодой семьей, у них грудной ребенок после прививок, потерял слух. Сама видела эту малышку. Ей уже 3 года и только недавно родители добились, чтобы ребенку сделали операцию на слух. Оказывается таких детей очень много и им отказывали в проведении операции, ссылаясь на то, что таких детей очень много, ждите свою очередь. Куда они только не обращались и только когда написали письмо президенту, ребенку сделали операцию по возвращению слуха, и сейчас они проходят реабилитацию. Девочка так и не может пока говорить, т.к. отсутствие слуха не позволяло ребенку полноценно развиваться.

----------


## Vrinda devi dasi

Очень познавательные видео у Галины Червонской. В одном из выступлений (по-моему это в начале второго видео), она рассказывает об истории вакцинации, о том что еще в древней Индии брахманы делали прививки, но это были не те прививки, которые делают деткам сейчас и в которых могут содержаться производные ртути и другие посторонние химические элементы.

*Вся правда о прививках. Червонская Галина Петровна* https://vk.com/video1568930_168487997
*Прививки: мифы и реальность. Червонская Галина Петровна* https://vk.com/video1568930_168487889

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вирусолог, кандидат биологических наук: "Характеристика вакцин. Из чего состоят вакцины":

----------


## ИринаФиона

Нам ка то предложили сделать прививку манту.Спросила,зачем?Сказали что этой информации врачам не предоставили.Но попросили обзвонить всех и предложить.Я отказалась,хотя совсем и не против прививок.Как все это странным мне показалось

----------


## ИринаФиона

Миллионы итальянцев восстали против правительства, решившего отнять права человека, приняв жестокий обязательный закон о вакцинации.

Улицы крупных городов по всей стране кипят, в то время как СМИ продолжают замалчивать масштаб событий.

Более месяца итальянцы протестуют в каждом крупном городе против убийственного закона, который делает 53 дозы вакцин обязательными для всех детей.

Не привитые дети не смогут посещать школу и их могут забрать у их родителей.
НАШЛА ТАКУЮ ИНФОРМАЦИЮ,НЕМНОГО ПРИБЫВАЮ В ШОКЕ.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Миллионы итальянцев восстали против правительства, 
> Более месяца итальянцы протестуют в каждом крупном городе против убийственного закона, который делает 53 дозы вакцин обязательными для всех детей.
> 
> Не привитые дети не смогут посещать школу и их могут забрать у их родителей.
> НАШЛА ТАКУЮ ИНФОРМАЦИЮ,НЕМНОГО ПРИБЫВАЮ В ШОКЕ.


Ирина, спасибо за информацию, это познавательно! http://infomaxx.ru/medicina-i-zdorov...tsinatsii.html

Наше правительство оказалось более демократичным и разумным, чем европейское, как замечательно!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Иммунолог с 30-ти летним стажем,
*доктор медицинских наук* _Кириличева Галина Борисовна_  рассказывает об опасности вакцинации  маленьких детей:

----------


## Alinochka

Ведь сколько уже твердят об этом, в том числе и врачи, и ученые, но люди как-будто бы слепы! От той же акдс столько пострадавших!

----------


## Darina

Я считаю, что прививки - это лишь последняя капля. Тут должно сложиться вместе много факторов, чтобы ребенка могла покалечить прививка. Это скорее всего ошибка врачей

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

http://www.bleckt.com/publication/children/20669.html

Современный человек живет в мире, который полностью оторван от природы. Бетонные и стеклянные небоскребы, закатанные под асфальт магистрали, мчащиеся с утра до ночи машины – таков облик современного мегаполиса. Человек гордится высокотехнологичными достижениями и считает себя венцом творения, а природу – лишь бесплатным ресурсом.



Но природа, по сути, не поддается контролю, живет по своим законам и порой ее стихийные разрушения наносят огромный урон обществу. Поэтому человек уверен, что живет во враждебном мире, и всеми силами пытается найти способы подчинить его себе. Чтобы понять законы природы, ученые изобретают микроскопы и прочие приборы, чтобы исследовать и досконально изучить «противника». Все неизведанное, непознанное, неконтролируемое порождает большие страхи и тревогу. И на этом страхе кто-то делает большие деньги, строит империю бизнеса мирового масштаба.



Поэтому прививки — это не забота о детях, а холодный расчет и выгода, основанные на родительских переживаниях, ведь все мамы и папы переживают за здоровье своего ребенка. Под эти беспокойства подводятся разного рода научные теории и человека убеждают, что наша жизнь зависит от врачей и фармацевтов, которые вот-вот изобретут таблетку «вечной молодости и крепкого здоровья». Люди совершенно забыли, что живут в творении Бога. И у этого творения есть определенный замысел, а наша жизнь всегда была и будет в руках Бога. Так как только Он — Высшая сила, контролирующая, любящая и поддерживающая.

 Прививки, как бы медики не пытались их обосновать и аргументировать, на самом деле являются фактором грубого вторжения человека в совершенный мир. Некий эксперимент и посягательство на то, чтобы доказать свою независимость от природы. При этом медики умалчивают о том, что последствия прививок не изучены до конца. Но даже то, что мы видим сейчас, заставляет насторожиться. Огромное число людей впоследствии становятся аутистами. Я сама дважды соприкоснулась с тем, что делала прививки сыновьям, и потом их увозили в реанимацию. И каждый раз принимала решение, что не буду больше никогда делать, и никому не буду советовать. 

 Прививки  — это то, что мешает ребенку развиваться, то, что отнимает у него иммунную силу. Но делать прививку или нет  — это в конечном итоге решать каждому родителю. Так как если ваша вера в лекарства сильна, то лучше сделать. Иначе беспокойства и страхи по поводу того, что отошли от общепринятых правил, будут притягивать разного рода негативные ситуации, и любые болезни ребенка будете связывать именно с отказом от прививки. Но если вы доверяете тому, что это мир не нечто «бесхозное» и угрожающее жизни, если вы доверяете Богу, а не просто верите в него, то естественным образом вы будете искать все то, что Господь изначально заложил в природу. То, что дает силу и маме и малышу.



Ребенка нужно с детства закаливать, как можно чаще бывать на природе, правильно питаться. Помимо этого укрепляют иммунитет положительные эмоции. Поэтому я бы посоветовала больше проводить время с детьми, чем делать больше прививок. Это мое скромное мнение, ну а какой путь выбрать — каждому решать самому.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Червонская Г.Н. Вакцины БЦЖ-М, АКДС, характеристики вакцин и состав.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

"Пятое поколение вакцинированных кроликов АКДС, АДС, БЦЖ и т.д. не дожило до репродуктивного возраста" - 
исследование профессора Раисы Садыковны Аманджоловой: https://antivakcina.org/pyatoe-pokol...nogo-vozrasta/

Ролик "Прививки от людей" -
https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=PHEwh0TtgCA

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Матери новорожденного ребенка дали памятку и потребовали расписаться. В памятке была указана ложная информация о том, что прививка обязательная. Семья не знала, что от прививки могут быть осложнения. Об этом врачи умолчали.

"Осложнения после прививки: родители отсудили у врачей деньги в Караганде":
https://m.vk.com/antivakcina_org


Источник: https://antivakcina.org/oslozhneniya...i-v-karagande/

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Доктор Ларри Палевски. В лекции идет речь о нарушениях неврологического развития детей и хронических заболеваниях (таких как аутизм, судорожные припадки, задержка развития речи, синдром дефицита внимания и гиперактивности, сложности в обучении, и др.) и их связи с вакцинами.

*Вакцины. Что мы делаем с мозгом наших детей:*

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*Роковые прививки АКДС:*





И еще смотрите много таких историй в ютубе:
https://youtu.be/Ri3YffCwzYE

https://youtu.be/-c_tJrk7D24

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Вся медицина в одной из иллюстраций журнала B2G.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вся медицина в одной из иллюстраций журнала B2G.


Не вся медицина вредит, хирургия, стоматология, например, могут очень помогать вайшнавам. Шрила Прабхупада не отрицал медицину, и иногда использовал ее достижения сам.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

"Бывший личный врач Билла Гейтса в Сиэтле в 1990-х годах, заявил, что основатель Microsoft, разработчик  и сторонник вакцинации «отказывался вакцинировать своих детей».
«Я не знаю, как сейчас, но я могу ответственно сказать вам, что он наотрез отказался вакцинировать своих детей», – сказал врач на закрытом медицинском симпозиуме в Сиэтле, добавив: «Они были замечательными детьми, очень умными и жизнерадостными, и он сказал, что все будет в порядке, и им не нужны никакие прививки».

Согласно очевидцам, эти слова вызвали волну негодования среди врачей"

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Болтать и смотреть видосики - очень приятно и удобно. Чувствуешь себя, наверное, не меньше чем спасителем детей, а то и человечества.

Факты же упорно говорят сами за себя, например, ситуация на Украине https://novorosinform.org/746917

Нате, пожалуйста, как говорится. Что хотели, то и получили - почему так говорю, потому что на Украине в десятки раз больше антипрививочников, чем в России. Число непривитых превысило некую критическую массу, наложилось на временное отсутствие прививок в медучреждениях и пошло-поехало. Зато сейчас все сумасшедшие мамаши, которые так же на форумах вопили о вреде прививок, кинулись прививаться сами и прививать своих детей  :smilies:  я прямо лично знаю нескольких таких особей, на вопрос типа "ну вы ж категорически против были, зачем?!" - молчат. А чего тут скажешь? Пока жаренный петух не клюнет.. в общем, продолжайте болтать  :smilies:

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> Болтать и смотреть видосики - очень приятно и удобно. Чувствуешь себя, наверное, не меньше чем спасителем детей, а то и человечества.
> 
> Факты же упорно говорят сами за себя, например, ситуация на Украине https://novorosinform.org/746917
> 
> Нате, пожалуйста, как говорится. Что хотели, то и получили - почему так говорю, потому что на Украине в десятки раз больше антипрививочников, чем в России. Число непривитых превысило некую критическую массу, наложилось на временное отсутствие прививок в медучреждениях и пошло-поехало. Зато сейчас все сумасшедшие мамаши, которые так же на форумах вопили о вреде прививок, кинулись прививаться сами и прививать своих детей  я прямо лично знаю нескольких таких особей, на вопрос типа "ну вы ж категорически против были, зачем?!" - молчат. А чего тут скажешь? Пока жаренный петух не клюнет.. в общем, продолжайте болтать


А сколько из привитых заболело от самих вакцин и сколько скончалось? Есть статистика? Неужели все заболевшие были не привитыми?

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> А сколько из привитых заболело от самих вакцин и сколько скончалось? Есть статистика? Неужели все заболевшие были не привитыми?


Вопросы из серии "докажи что ты не дурак". Я предлагаю никогда и никого вам не прививать, дабы не нарушать статистику. Ни домашних животных, ни детей, ни самих себя (хотя, если вы всю жизнь просидите у себя в избе в тайге, то оно вам и не надо, конечно). Попробуйте съездить в Южную Америку без прививки от желтой лихорадки, не надо тут воевать на диване. Докажите примером, что прививки это чушь и вы не заболеете и выживете.

Мой пост был о том, что когда ситуация касается тебя лично - все резко умнеют. Я жил в Аргентине и Бразилии и все (!) путешественники, которых я встречал, были привиты от гепатита и лихорадки. Потому что на диване безопасно и можно нести самую разную чушь, а когда выбираешься во внешний мир - уже не так всё просто. Сейчас вся львовская школота колет себе прививки от кори, потому что в школу надо ж идти. И когда у тебя 10 человек в классе заболело - ты перестаешь сидеть и болтать "а есть ли статистика? а неужели..? а докажите..?" Идешь и колешь себе корь - так как опасности и последствия прививки куда менее страшны, нежели пороки и осложнения после самой кори.

----------


## Дамир

В Ташкенте после вакцинации летом погиб двухмесячный младенец. Прокуратура возбудила уголовное дело.
Сегодня, 22: 56

https://www.gazeta.uz/ru/2018/11/19/vaccination/

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Факты же упорно говорят сами за себя, например, ситуация на Украине https://novorosinform.org/746917
> Нате, пожалуйста, как говорится. Что хотели, то и получили - почему так говорю, потому что на Украине в десятки раз больше антипрививочников, чем в России. Число непривитых превысило некую критическую массу, наложилось на временное отсутствие прививок в медучреждениях и пошло-поехало


Вы привели ссылку, которая сама себя опровергает  :smilies:  Там написано, что в 2018 заболело 36 тысяч, а в 2006 (когда непривитых было куда меньше) - 42 тысяч. 
Есть также данные по другим годам: 13 тысяч в 2012 году, 43 тысячи в 2006-м, 17 тысяч в 2001-м, 15 тысяч в 1996-97, 37 тысяч в 1992-93. В 90-х годах вообще не было "антипрививочников", а больных получилось столько же, сколько и сейчас.
Как видите, независимо от прививок-непрививок, волны кори приходят, и ничего с этим поделать не могут.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> в 2006 (когда непривитых было куда меньше)





> В 90-х годах вообще не было "антипрививочников"


Нужны доказательства. За мое относительно долгое житье-бытье на Украине я понял одну вещь - украинец гораздо быстрее пойдет к бабке-колдунье, нежели ко врачу. Уверен, что в 2006 ситуация была такая же.
В девяностых антипрививочников не было, зато и прививок тоже не было. Их и в 2017 был дефицит, выдавали пять доз в месяц на весь район, я с ребенком во Львове жил и нам об этом в обычной районной семейной поликлинике говорили.

Посмотрите статистику других стран, где прививаются более активно. У нас в России не так всё запущено как на Украине, поэтому даже официозы пишут:




> В Ростовской, Орловской, Тульской областях большинство заболевших — это цыганское население, в Курской, Тульской, Белгородской, Брянской областях и Москве инфекция передавалась главным образом в религиозных группах, где люди по своим убеждениям отказывались делать прививки. Также много заболевших в Дагестане, Астраханской, Московской областях, Краснодарском и Ставропольском краях, Чечне и Карачаево-Черкесии.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

*Kasturika devi dasi*, может быть. Варна-ашрама -- для тех, кто желает полностью быть независимым от олигархии, монополий и т.д.



> I was doing nim datun until the teeth fell down. You will know that I was collecting nim. But now it is impossible. That also I have manufactured my own toothpaste. I purchase only the brush, and I made my toothpaste at home. I never used any toothpaste. Even in my young days, I never used. You have seen it practically. Not only that now I have become sannyasi. When I was grhastha I never used. When I was grhastha I was using that nim datun regularly.





> «*Я чистил зубы ним дантан до тех пор, пока они у меня не выпали*. Вы знаете, я собирал ним. Но сейчас для меня невозможно им пользоваться. А также я создал свой собственный рецепт зубной пасты. Я покупал только зубную щетку, *а пасту делал дома сам*. _Я никогда не пользовался покупной, даже в молодости_. Вы видели это на практике. Не то, что я стал пользоваться всем этим, только когда стал санньяси. Когда я был грихастхой, я также *не пользовался покупной зубной пастой*. Так что, если вы не можете использовать ним дантан, можете чистить зубы этой пастой. Я скажу вам, как ее сделать. Все очень просто».


Вриндаван, 5 сентября 1976.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я чистил зубы ним дантан до тех пор, пока они у меня не выпали


 А когда зубы выпали, что было дальше? Шрила Прабхупада проповедовал по всему миру без зубов?  :smilies: 
( и вообще это обсуждение не по теме )

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> *Kasturika devi dasi*, может быть. Варна-ашрама -- для тех, кто желает полностью быть независимым от олигархии, монополий и т.д.


Варнашрама дхарма - это не искусственная система. Когда у людей будут необходимые качества, тогда можно всерьез обсуждать варнашрама дхарму.
(это тоже не по теме)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Фильм "Правда о вакцинах". 
Почему заболевают привитые, факты, статистика, состав вакцин...

"Июль 22, 2018

В 3-й серии фильма «ПРАВДА О ВАКЦИНАХ» речь пойдет о вакцине *КПК* (против кори, паротита и краснухи), а также о вакцине *АКДС* (против коклюша, дефтерии, столбняка). Вы услышите мнение экспертов по поводу безопасности и эффективности этих вакцин, а также истории пострадавших.

В качестве описания предлагаем вам почитать цитаты из фильма:

«Во время многих вспышек кори, во время вспышек коклюша было установлено, что 80, 90, 95 процентов... и были даже такие вспышки, где все 100% заболевших были ранее привиты».

«По информации агентства "Вестник Здоровья Калифорнии", 86% всех заразившихся корью в Диснейленде во время вспышки в 2014-м, были полностью привиты КПК. Но вину за эту вспышку возложили на непривитых, несмотря на то, что 86% заболевших было привито. Стоит отметить, что вспышка кори в Диснейленде была поводом для того, чтобы протащить через Сенат законопроект номер 277, который сделал прививки обязательными для всех школьников в Калифорнии, и отменил все возможности для отказа».

«Давайте рассуждать логично. Если бы прививки работали, если бы они давали людям иммунитет, тогда всякий раз во время вспышки кори или коклюша заболевать должны были бы только непривитые дети. Это было бы логично, верно? Но мы видим другое. Эпидемии случаются и среди привитого населения. Паротитный компонент вакцины КПК удручающе неэффективен. И мы видим, что происходят вспышки наподобие паротита в Гарварде, когда заболели только привитые. И тогда люди начинают задумываться: "А зачем мне эта прививка? Зачем рисковать здоровьем моих детей, если они неэффективны? Зачем подвергать их риску всех этих побочных эффектов?"»

«Тех, кто не следует прививочному графику, пытаются обвинить в жестокости не только по отношению к их детям, но и к другим окружающим детям. Конечно, здравый смысл подсказывает – если прививки работают, то почему вас так беспокоит, что мой ребенок не привит, верно? Этим они невольно признают, что сами не верят в то, что прививки работают! Зачем вы тогда прививаете своего ребенка, если боитесь, что непривитые заразят его? Разве прививки не обладают суперзащитой?! 
 Это же абсурд!

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Позволю себе высказать несколько слов по теме. Когда родилась моя дочь, у неё была кривошея (по моему так это называется). От всяких послеродовых прививок мы отказались в роддоме, на всякий случай. Подумали, можем потом поставить. Я меня не медицинское образование, но в университете физиология была. Простой постулат о том, что нельзя принимать серьёзных препаратов без анамнеза, я помню ещё с первого курса. А какой анемнез может быть у только что родившегося младенца? Кто знает особенности его физиологии? Никто. А уже хотят влепить ребёнку кучу химии. Вопрос с кривошеей решился за 10 секунд посещения мануальщика. Мануальщик поставила нам медотвод от прививок на год.

Над нами жила семья с девочкой примерно нашего возраста. Они ставили все прививки согласно календарю. Каждый раз мы знали о том, что девочке поставили прививку - она всю ночь плакала, а потом неделю болела. Каждый раз. Из-за этого наша решимость поставить в конце концов дочери прививку слабела день за днём. Сейчас дочери 8 лет. У неё нет ни одной прививки. Она болеет реже и легче, чем привитые дети в садике или в школе. Она легко переболела корью - просто были пятна.

Прививки от гриппа мы не ставим. Они бесполезны. Угадать конкретный штам, который именно этой зимой проявится, практически невозможно.

1. Я категорически против прививок сразу после рождения. Нет анамнеза, ребёнок никак не обследован, нервная и другие важные системы организма ещё не сформированны.
2. Я редко встречаю ситуацию, когда перед прививкой ребёнка тщательно обследуют. Поставить прививку - это не витаминку выпить. Прививка является серьёзным вмешательством в жизнедеятельность организма. Сейчас врачи, перед прививкой ребёнку, дают родителям на подпись бумагу об информированном согласии на эту самую прививку. Но никогда врачи не информируют. Просто бумажку дают. Они просто снимают с себя ответственность. Никому из знакомых мне людей врачи не дали достаточно информации, чтобы они могли принять информированное согласие.
3. Ещё с университетских времён я помню о проблемах статистики российской медицины. Её практически нет. Для написания дипломной работы (по психологии) мне пришлось пользоваться американской или европейской статистикой. В России с этим всё грустно. Так что, получить более менее структурированную и обобщённую информацию о прививках практически невозможно. Особенно относительно побочных эффектов особенно.
4. Агрументы типа "ну мы ведь как-то выжили после всех прививок" я серьёзно просто не могу воспринимать. Я могу быть жив не благодаря, а вопреки им. Кто может с уверенностью сказать, что мои мигрени не являются следствием одной из прививок?

Забавно, что в пример приводят доктора Хауса. Это ведь абсолютно вымышленный персонаж.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Две школьницы в Иркутске попали в больницу после прививки. 

https://vk.com/video-19732513_456239568

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

На следующей неделе иду делать второму ребенку гексу  :smilies: 

На Украину поедем в марте, буду спокоен за детей, ведь там сумасшедших гораздо больше, чем у нас и самая настоящая эпидемия кори. Умирает мало, но осложнения на всю жизнь у каждого ребенка. Интересно, что когда эта эпидемия началась, даже мои малообразованные тесть с тещей пошли делать прививку (а раньше тоже мне мозги полоскали подобной чушью, а щас только про планету нибиру рассказывают и рептилоидов-инопланетян!). Пока жареный петух не клюнет, будете видосики от неизвестно кого смотреть  :smilies:

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> *Пока жареный петух не клюнет*, будете видосики от неизвестно кого смотреть


Аналогично и про вас можно сказать )

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> На следующей неделе иду делать второму ребенку гексу 
> 
> На Украину поедем в марте, буду спокоен за детей, ведь там сумасшедших гораздо больше, чем у нас и самая настоящая эпидемия кори. Умирает мало, но осложнения на всю жизнь у каждого ребенка. Интересно, что когда эта эпидемия началась, даже мои малообразованные тесть с тещей пошли делать прививку (а раньше тоже мне мозги полоскали подобной чушью, а щас только про планету нибиру рассказывают и рептилоидов-инопланетян!). Пока жареный петух не клюнет, будете видосики от неизвестно кого смотреть


Как есть воинствующие анти-прививочнки, так есть и воинствующие про-привичноники. Удачи вашим детям!

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Я не воинствующий пропрививочник. Просто детские наблюдения вспоминаются - например, сколько в моем детстве было исковерканных пожилых людей, перенесших полиомиелит, и сколько сейчас на улицах вы таких видите? В самом деле, глупо думать, что полиомиелит исчез из-за массового отказа от прививок.

Плюс у меня жуткая аллергия на видео от неизвестно кого. Есть родня, которая целыми днями смотрит какой-то бред - вчера про плоскую землю, сегодня про русские веды, завтра какого-нибудь мужика, который втирает про контроль инопланетной расы над людьми. Послезавтра они смотрят видосики про кришнаитов-людоедов и вред от прививок. Я не вру, прямо реально есть такие люди, выходил на кухню - они всё это смотрели каждый день, и всё время что-то новое. Если уж хотите спорить, то лучше без ссылок на проходимцев и их видео, с помощью которых они ловят хайп.

Нужно держать себя в руках и не поддаваться массовому гипнозу. Включать разум. Вот, к примеру, если бы хоть один человек в этой теме написал, что он лично кого-то знает, кто сильно пострадал от прививок (не "знакомые знакомых", а прямо вот дитё близких друзей) - я бы начал прислушиваться. Видео с измышлениями неизвестно кого - это шлак.

Вот моя родная сестра несколько лет проработала в детской больнице, и она видела смертельные случаи от тех болезней, от которых прививают; рассказывала мне про пороки, оставшиеся у более везучих. Ни разу в жизни ни я, ни один мой знакомый или родственник не видели умершего от прививки, или получившего серьезные пороки на всю жизнь. Шрамик не считается  :mig:  А, и оговорюсь - АКДС да, делать не надо. Жутко переносится, все пугалки в интернетах этих ваших как раз про АКДС. Гекса инфантрикс - наше всё, даже участковый сказал, если денег на это не жалко, то делайте, АКДС не надо.

Прививки от адской дряни типа гемофильной инфекции, столбняка или коклюша-кори я делаю. Ибо неделя плохого самочувствия и повышенный уровень заболеваемости (хотя у нас вообще, тьфу-тьфу, нуль таких реакций) - ничто по сравнению со смертью или пороком почек/сердца на всю жизнь. Потом выслушивай "папа, ты дурак? Тебе укол жалко было сделать, а я теперь вот так?". Не приведи Господь. Я даже согласен, что есть процент вероятности, что какой-то ребенок сильно пострадает от прививки - но этот риск меньше, чем риск получить осложнения от болезни. Этот риск такой же, как риск, что ребенка собьет машина на переходе - что ж теперь, дороги не переходить?

Всякие коммерческие прививки и подобная тупость типа прививок от гриппа - это, конечно, надо крепко думать, делать или нет. Я не делаю  :smilies: 

Напоследок завершу по-вайшнавски, цитатой Шрилы Прабхупады (комментарий к Бхагавад-Гите 3.14):




> When there is an epidemic disease, an antiseptic vaccine protects a person from the attack of such an epidemic. Similarly, food offered to Lord Visnu and then taken by us makes us sufficiently resistant to material affection, and one who is accustomed to this practice is called a devotee of the Lord.





> Подобно тому как во время эпидемии прививка надежно защищает человека от болезни, пища, предложенная Господу Вишну, ограждает нас от скверны этого мира, и того, кто ест только такую пищу, называют преданным Господа.


Понятно, что любое слово в комментарии к такой книге, как Бхагавад-Гита, Прабхупада наверняка обдумывал сто раз. Стал бы он так прямо выражаться, если бы не был "за" прививки, исходя из опыта жизни в Индии, где с инфекциями всё куда хуже, в силу отсутствия морозов и как следствия, ежегодичной гибели вирусов? Поэтому можно сделать однозначный вывод, что это авторитетно и что прививки (хотя и в меру, как и всё) делать можно и нужно. Любой вайшнав из ИСККОН поэтому не должен быть против прививок.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Впрочем, учитывая специфику жизни вайшнавов, я не сильно за вас беспокоюсь. По ТЦ мало кто шляется, в садик не отдают, по всяким елкам-концертам тем более не лазеют, в основном дом-храм. Если ты сидишь на одном месте, особенно в вайшнавском поселении - какие уж там болезни, риск подхватить заразу минимален.

А нам приходится много ездить, всё время что-то прилипает. После того, как первая дочка чуть ласты от краснухи не склеила (на Гаура Пурниме подхватила) - второй сделали прививку в срок, ибо от второго такого раза у меня волос в шикхе не останется  :smilies:  да и иммунитет у младшей хуже намного, поэтому уж точно надо прививаться на всякий случай.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Прабхупада говорил о эпидемии. А у нас ставят прививки по плану, графику. И в советские времена качество вакцин было другое. А сейчас в состав что только не входит. И ртуть, и свинец ... 

Вот тут много историй о последствиях прививок - https://vk.com/topic-19732513_24741948. Сотни и тысячи людей описывают реальные случаи. 
Интервью бывшего главного санитарного врача России еще посмотрите - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOvrdYnE1vo

Из личных случаев: сын родился здоровым, цвет кожи розовый. После первой прививки стал желтым и в реанимации лежал несколько дней, утыканный иголками. Разум и здравый смысл говорит, что это не является нормой, хотя врачи говорили обратное. ДО трех лет (потом перестали ставить любые прививки) поставили по 1-ой из так называемых обязательных прививок. В 3 года началась аллергия на некоторые растения и продукты питания.

В посте 262 Веданта Крит прабху описывает свои случаи.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Прабхупада говорил о эпидемии. А у нас ставят прививки по плану, графику. И в советские времена качество вакцин было другое. А сейчас в состав что только не входит. И ртуть, и свинец ...


Конечно, качество было другое - смотрите ниже свою ссылку, там 90% воплей про совковую АКДС




> Вот тут много историй о последствиях прививок - https://vk.com/topic-19732513_24741948. Сотни и тысячи людей описывают реальные случаи. 
> Интервью бывшего главного санитарного врача России еще посмотрите - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOvrdYnE1vo


Лично для меня почти всё притянуто за уши. Остальное - неизбежный процент осложнений, дети разные.




> Из личных случаев: сын родился здоровым, цвет кожи розовый. После первой прививки стал желтым и в реанимации лежал несколько дней, утыканный иголками. Разум и здравый смысл говорит, что это не является нормой, хотя врачи говорили обратное. ДО трех лет (потом перестали ставить любые прививки) поставили по 1-ой из так называемых обязательных прививок. В 3 года началась аллергия на некоторые растения и продукты питания.


И у меня дочки были желтые неделю-две как тыквы  :smilies:  это обычная желтуха грудничков, в подавляющем большинстве случаев это проходит само. В вашем случае для удаления билирубина или что там печень выбрасывает, понадобилась мед. помощь - скажите спасибо врачам. У меня был знакомый вайшнав, родился сын - месяц тоже был желтый, еще и смуглый, смотреть страшно  :smilies:  а прививок они не делали по той же причине, что и большинство паникеров тут. Либо я вру, либо - чегой-то он желтый-то был, без прививок? :D

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Я не воинствующий пропрививочник. Просто детские наблюдения вспоминаются - например, сколько в моем детстве было исковерканных пожилых людей, перенесших полиомиелит, и сколько сейчас на улицах вы таких видите? В самом деле, глупо думать, что полиомиелит исчез из-за массового отказа от прививок.
> 
> Плюс у меня жуткая аллергия на видео от неизвестно кого. Есть родня, которая целыми днями смотрит какой-то бред - вчера про плоскую землю, сегодня про русские веды, завтра какого-нибудь мужика, который втирает про контроль инопланетной расы над людьми. Послезавтра они смотрят видосики про кришнаитов-людоедов и вред от прививок. Я не вру, прямо реально есть такие люди, выходил на кухню - они всё это смотрели каждый день, и всё время что-то новое. Если уж хотите спорить, то лучше без ссылок на проходимцев и их видео, с помощью которых они ловят хайп.
> 
> Нужно держать себя в руках и не поддаваться массовому гипнозу. Включать разум. Вот, к примеру, если бы хоть один человек в этой теме написал, что он лично кого-то знает, кто сильно пострадал от прививок (не "знакомые знакомых", а прямо вот дитё близких друзей) - я бы начал прислушиваться. Видео с измышлениями неизвестно кого - это шлак.
> 
> Вот моя родная сестра несколько лет проработала в детской больнице, и она видела смертельные случаи от тех болезней, от которых прививают; рассказывала мне про пороки, оставшиеся у более везучих. Ни разу в жизни ни я, ни один мой знакомый или родственник не видели умершего от прививки, или получившего серьезные пороки на всю жизнь. Шрамик не считается  А, и оговорюсь - АКДС да, делать не надо. Жутко переносится, все пугалки в интернетах этих ваших как раз про АКДС. Гекса инфантрикс - наше всё, даже участковый сказал, если денег на это не жалко, то делайте, АКДС не надо.
> 
> Прививки от адской дряни типа гемофильной инфекции, столбняка или коклюша-кори я делаю. Ибо неделя плохого самочувствия и повышенный уровень заболеваемости (хотя у нас вообще, тьфу-тьфу, нуль таких реакций) - ничто по сравнению со смертью или пороком почек/сердца на всю жизнь. Потом выслушивай "папа, ты дурак? Тебе укол жалко было сделать, а я теперь вот так?". Не приведи Господь. Я даже согласен, что есть процент вероятности, что какой-то ребенок сильно пострадает от прививки - но этот риск меньше, чем риск получить осложнения от болезни. Этот риск такой же, как риск, что ребенка собьет машина на переходе - что ж теперь, дороги не переходить?
> ...


Ну да, не воинственный. Много имеющих негативную эмоциональную окраску слов и утверждений. Хочется напомнить об аскезе речи (Бхагавад-гита 17.15).

----------


## Руслан

- Правда о вакцинах / Тhе Тruth Аbоut Vассinеs. Фильм 6. Как фальсифицируются исследования безопасности вакцин

 medalternativa.info/our/films/pravda-o-vaktsinah-6 

-Система прогнила: медики, проводящие научные исследования, продолжают 
скрывать факт получения финансирования со стороны крупных фармкомпаний
 medalternativa.info/entry/sistema-prognila 

- Бывшие продавцы лекарств рассказывают о вакцинах 
medalternativa.info/video/byvshie-prodavtsy-lekarstv-.. 

- Интервью с бывшим создателем вакцин
 medalternativa.info/entry/intervyu-s-sozdatelem-vaktsin 

- Правда о лекарствах. Откровения бывшего фармацевта 
medalternativa.info/video/pravda-o-lekarstvah-otkrove.. 

- ВОЗ – соучастник фармацевтической промышленности? 
medalternativa.info/video/voz-souchastnik-farmi

Червонская, Галина Петровна, вирусолог
https://vk.com/chervonskaja_galina_petrovna

----------


## Руслан

Нужно ли делать ПРИВИВКИ?

ВАЖНО ЗНАТЬ КАЖДОМУ РОДИТЕЛЮ! В 2011 году в Госдуме состоялся Круглый стол, на котором выступила вирусолог, профессор Галина Петровна Червонская. Вот основные положения её доклада:

1). Вакцинация младенцев в Роддоме – преступление перед народом России.

2). Вакцинация младенцев в Роддоме - это глобальный обман народа России.

3). Вакцинация младенцев в Роддоме - это преступный эксперимент, который проводится в России, но которого нет в других странах.

4). Вакцинация младенцев в Роддоме – это биологическое оружие массового поражения населения России.

5). Вакцинация детей живыми вакцинами – преступление перед народом России. Вакцинация может вестись только убитыми вакцинами.

6).Массовая вакцинация населения – преступление перед народом России.

7). Вакцинация может быть только добровольной и только после диагностики возможности вакцинации, потому не может быть массовой.

8). В Россию везут весь мусор вакцин.

9). С Россией работают не специалисты, а торгаши. Те чиновники, которые защищают вакцинацию младенцев и массовые вакцинации населения, получают денежные откаты от иностранных фармакологических торговых фирм.

10). Прививки дают огромное число осложнений и смертей – есть ужасающая статистика.

11). Прививки ведут к аутизму, так как содержат ртуть, повреждающую нейроны мозга.

12). Прививки поражают почки детей, так как содержат ртуть, их повреждающую.

13). Прививки поражают репродуктивную способность детей, т.к. содержат ртуть. Прививки – причина низкой деторождаемости у следующих поколений, вплоть до четвёртого.

14). Прививка манту даёт детям лейкоз!!! Именно она повинна в появлении огромного числа лейкозных детей!

15). Прививки содержат формалин – сильнейший канцероген, а их делают младенцам в Роддомах!

16). Сейчас вводят новую прививку от гепатита В, но этот вид гепатита передаётся только через кровоток, потому это болезнь наркоманов, заразиться им просто так – НЕВОЗМОЖНО! Однако этой прививкой заразят всё население России!!!

17). Только 1% населения имеет склонность к туберкулёзу, причём это определяется наследственностью. Однако прививку БЦЖ делают всем – ЭТО ПРЕСТУПЛЕНИЕ! Имеется страшная статистика о том, что вспышки туберкулёза происходят именно в районах вакцинации от него!

18). Имеется статистика, из которой следует, что осложнения после БЦЖ поражают прежде всего белокожих, светловолосых, голубоглазых, БЦЖ – это генетическое оружие Геноцида населения по признаку национальности. Это факт! Это свидетельство специалистов!!!

19). Вакцины – это генно-модифицированные вирусы, искусственно изменённые в лаборатории, - это ГМО оружие!!!

20). Прививка от гриппа – блеф и обман, за которую Россия платит западным фирмам 4 миллиарда рублей, и после которой заболеваемость гриппом увеличивается, причём более тяжёлыми формами гриппа! Это прививка выгодна только чиновникам «откатами» по договорам. - Она дала подборку юридических документов и законодательных Актов, гарантирующих добровольность прививок и гарантирующих проявление прививок только с согласия родителей!!!

По материалам Новый Петербург, №64 от 03.02.2011г.

----------


## Руслан

Вред профилактических прививок "Беспощадная иммунизация", Александр Коток. Отрывок из книги.
http://www.vita.org.ru/exper/medicine/kotok.htm


О.Торсунов "Прививки"
https://vk.com/video-7032429_166666574


книга Врачи про осложнения от прививок
https://vk.com/doc-60208132_47994551...bf5a3a334297fb

Правовые аспекты отказа от туберкулинодиагностики
https://vk.com/doc-60208132_45003112...d303f14ca98cc0


Образцы форм отказа от прививок
https://vk.com/doc-60208132_408299670

----------


## Руслан

> Вот моя родная сестра несколько лет проработала в детской больнице, и она видела смертельные случаи от тех болезней, от которых прививают; рассказывала мне про пороки, оставшиеся у более везучих. Ни разу в жизни ни я, ни один мой знакомый или родственник не видели умершего от прививки, или получившего серьезные пороки на всю жизнь.


Если бы вам сестра рассказала о случаях смерти "от тех болезней, от которых прививают" тех людей, которые не делали в свое время прививок, то это был бы аргумент.  Но я более чем уверен что ваши смертельные случаи как раз тех людей, которые как раз делали прививки, так как в советское время их делали всем! Так что вы сами себя опровергаете! И что смертность  от того, что прививают тех людей ,что делали прививки -точно такая же! Ваша сестра никак не могла знать, смертельные случаи  то были у людей  делавших прививки или не делавших- так как это было бы разглашением личных данных и разглашением медицинской тайны! 
  Откуда же взялись ваши смертельные случаи   если прививаются все повсеместно, а отказываются от прививок лишь единицы?





> На Украину поедем в марте, буду спокоен за детей, ведь там сумасшедших гораздо больше, чем у нас и самая настоящая эпидемия кори. Умирает мало, но осложнения на всю жизнь у каждого ребенка. Интересно, что когда эта эпидемия началась, даже мои малообразованные тесть с тещей пошли делать прививку (а раньше тоже мне мозги полоскали подобной чушью, а щас только про планету нибиру рассказывают и рептилоидов-инопланетян!). Пока жареный петух не клюнет, будете видосики от неизвестно кого смотреть




Хилари Батлер (Новая Зеландия)
	Хилари Батлер. факты о кори
*Правдивые факты о кори*
https://1796web.com/vaccines/malady/butler2.htm



*

КОРЬ: О ЧЕМ ВАМ НИКОГДА НЕ РАССКАЗЫВАЛИ*

Для ранней стадии заболевания характерны кашель, насморк, температура и ПЯТНА КОПЛИКА — высыпания, похожие на бело-голубые гранулы соли. Лучше всего они видны на слизистой щек возле второго верхнего моляра, но при этом могут возникать на деснах где угодно. Эти пятна остаются в течение нескольких дней, и характерны ТОЛЬКО для одного заболевания — кори (Medicine International, 1984, pg. 20, Viral Diseases in Man, 83rd Edition, pg. 412). Зачем подвергать ребенка болезненному взятию крови на анализ, когда имеется такой яркий специфический признак заболевания?

Не следует отправляться с ребенком к врачу в продромальном периоде болезни, если у ребенка есть пятна Коплика, так как в этот момент он НАИБОЛЕЕ заразен. При необходимости вызовите врача на дом, но на этой стадии ответственный и грамотный врач не может и не должен назначать какие-либо лекарства. Исследования демонстрируют, что "продромальные" дети распространяют болезнь и подвергают риску тех, для кого корь представляет серьезную опасность — взрослых и детей с иммунной недостаточностью (Infect Dis Child Dec 95; Ped Infct Dis Jan. 93; Maryland Med J Oct. 91).

Для кори есть лекарство. Называется оно витамином А, т. е. это рыбий жир. Уже в 1932 году доктора применяли его, и больничная смертность cнизилась на 57%, однако затем в моду вошло лечение антибиотиками, и витамин А был забыт до середины 1980-х годов. Согласно последним опубликованным исследованиям, у 72% больных корью, доставленных в американские больницы, наблюдался дефицит витамина А, при этом тяжесть состояния и уровень смертности напрямую зависели от степени этого дефицита (Pediatric Nursing Sept/Oct 1996). Несмотря на это, новозеландские врачи не применяют витамин А.

ФАКТ: 1991 год, 6 летальных исходов, из них 4 — от пневмонии или энцефалита у детей младше 12 месяцев, которые не были привиты, 2 — от энцефалита у привитых детей.

ФАКТ: ЭТИ ДЕТИ НЕ ПОЛУЧАЛИ ДЛЯ ЛЕЧЕНИЯ ВИТАМИН А.

Вопрос: Выжили бы эти дети, если бы получили витамин А?

По утверждению Департамента здравоохранения, изоляция здоровых непривитых детей от привитых позволит защитить привитых детей от заболевания. Но если прививки предназначены для защиты детей, то не являются ли привитые дети уже защищенными? Ответ: НЕТ. Более 60% заболевших корью в 1991 г. были привиты.

Вопрос: болели ли ранее дети корью регулярно? Ответ Департамента здравоохранения: "Да, поскольку иммунизация не охватывала широкие массы населения... Летальные исходы и госпитализации по причине заболевания корью не регистрировались".

ФАКТ: *Привитые дети по-прежнему заболевают корью. Летальные исходы и госпитализации по причине заболевания корью регистрируются в течение 120 лет. Имеющиеся графики снижения смертности от кори демонстрируют, что с самого начала своего использования коревая вакцина никак не влияла на это снижение, равно как и не влияла она на количество детей, госпитализированных в годы эпидемий кори* ("Приложения к парламентским журналам", официальный ежегодник, публикации Департамента здравоохранения, такие как "Развитие здравоохранения" и "Руководство по иммунизации", а также графики, представленные ранее "Геральд" и "Метро").





РОДИТЕЛИ ИМЕЮТ ПРАВО ЗНАТЬ, ЧТО:

*** Сходная кампания по вакцинации 7,1 млн школьников, проведенная в Англии, закончилась судебным процессом, возбужденным юридической компанией "Доубарнс" (dawbarns@paston.co.uk, 0044 1553 764373) против британского Департамента здравоохранения по факту следующих поствакцинальных осложнений: аутизм (202 случая), болезнь Крона и другие серьезные хронические заболевания желудка (110), эпилепсия (97), проблемы со слухом и зрением (40), артрит (42), синдром хронической усталости (24), сахарный диабет (9), острый полирадикулоневрит (9), хроническая тромбопения (5), лейкоэнцефалит Ван Богарта (3), синдром Вегенера (2), рассеянный склероз (1), летальный исход (14) (информационный листок "Доубарнс").

*** Педиатры и другие специалисты выступили в прессе в защиту детей.

*** Департаменты здравоохранения Новой Зеландии и Великобритании отрицают существование этих осложнений (пресс-релиз Департамента здравоохранения Новой Зеландии и публикация в "BMJ") и настаивают на том, что ОПЕРАЦИЯ "СЭЙФГАРД" позволила добиться исчезновения кори в Великобритании. В октябре 1996 года была начата кампания по ревакцинации ММR.

*** Летальные исходы при заболевании корью были фактически искоренены во всех развитых странах еще до того, как начали применять вакцину (см. диаграмму снижения заболеваемости).

*** Если основываться на статистике Департамента здравоохранения, вакцинация 540 000 детей приведет к следующим результатам:

До 81 000 случаев сыпи и повышения температуры

До 5 400 случаев увеличения лимфатических узлов

До 216 случаев фебрильных судорог

До 18 случаев анемии (разрушение эритроцитов)

До 13 случаев хронической тромбоцитопении

До 5 случаев асептического менингита

До 1 случая нарушения деятельности центральной нервной системы

До 15 420 случаев преходящей артралгии, которая в некоторых случаях становится хронической (pg. 95, H. Dept Handbook).

*** В Германии не практикуется плановая вакцинация от кори, так как, по данным статистики, в 1 случае из 2500 при введении вакцины наблюдаются неврологические осложнения, и в 1 случае из 17 500 — абортивная энцефалопатия (FDA Technical Report, 1980).

Учитывая тот факт, что снижение смертности и тяжести заболевания произошло без участия прививок, немцы решили, что риск чрезмерно велик.

* ТО ЖЕ САМОЕ ВЕРНО И ДЛЯ НОВОЙ ЗЕЛАНДИИ, ОДНАКО РОДИТЕЛЯМ ОБ ЭТОМ НЕ ГОВОРЯТ, КАК И НЕ ГОВОРЯТ ИМ О ТОМ, ЧТО:

*** До начала эпохи прививок антитела матери защищали ребенка в течение 15 месяцев, и корью в основном болели дети 5–9 лет, а к 15 годам 99% уже имели антитела к кори. К 1985 году у 14% 15–летних детей уже наблюдался недостаток антител (NZ Med J 27 May, 1987). На сегодняшний день данных по антителам нет, однако о многом говорит ситуация в Америке, где заболевание корью взрослого населения весьма распространено (при этом у взрослых болезнь может протекать достаточно тяжело).

*** Привитые матери уже не передают защитные антитела своим детям, и младенцы, для которых заболевание корью представляет особую опасность, более не защищены (Washington Post Sun Nov 22, 1992 и др. издания).

*** Более половины летальных исходов во время вспышки кори в США в 1991 году было зарегистрировано у привитых, при этом в большинстве случаев умирали пациенты, страдавшие от иммунодефицита (Washington Post June 14, 1991, BMJ 11 May, 1991).

*** В больницах и врачами Новой Зеландии для лечения кори не назначается витамин А, в результате чего в большом количестве случаев заболевание протекает намного тяжелее, чем должно было бы.

*** По сравнению с привитыми детьми, у их африканских ровесников, которые переболевают натуральной корью, регистрируется на 50% меньше случаев заболевания астмой, аллергией и экземой (Lancet June 29, 1996).

*** У детей с псориазом (от легких до среднетяжелых форм) заболевание натуральной корью часто приводит к излечению (об этом говорится в трех медицинских исследованиях).

*** У вакцинированных младенцев, имевших материнские антитела, а также у пациентов, у которых заболевание подавлялось гаммаглобулином, в дальнейшем чаще возникают иммунореактивные заболевания, болезни сальных желез, дегенеративные болезни хрящей и костей, остеопороз и некоторые опухоли (Lancet 5 Jan 1985). Если вы ревакцинируете детей, уже имеющих антитела, знаете ли вы, что произойдет в будущем?

*** Перед тем как принять решение, вы имеете право изучить дома вкладыш с информацией о вакцине.

ЕСЛИ ВЫ ВАКЦИНИРОВАЛИ РЕБЕНКА ВАКЦИНОЙ ММR и наблюдаете нетипичные для него реакции, немедленно обратитесь к своему врачу или в больницу. Заполните форму H1574, проследите, чтобы медицинские данные были верны, подпишитесь под ними и получите копии. Если нанесенный вред окажется необратимым, без этих документов вы не сможете получить страховку и какую-либо финансовую помощь.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Но я более чем уверен что ваши смертельные случаи как раз тех людей, которые как раз делали прививки, так как в советское время их делали всем! Так что вы сами себя опровергаете! И что смертность  от того, что прививают тех людей ,что делали прививки -точно такая же! Ваша сестра никак не могла знать, смертельные случаи  то были у людей  делавших прививки или не делавших- так как это было бы разглашением личных данных и разглашением медицинской тайны! Откуда же взялись ваши смертельные случаи   если прививаются все повсеместно, а отказываются от прививок лишь единицы?


Вот, вы яркий представитель антипрививочников. Чем больше с вами сталкиваюсь - тем больше убеждаюсь в правильности своей позиции, ибо вы все такие - логика на нуле.

О каком советском времени идет речь? Я не так уж стар, и сестра работала в детской больнице пару лет назад. Это 30 лет после распада СССР и речь о маленьких детях.

Лечащий врач-ординатор не может знать, делал человек прививки или нет? Мед. карты просматривает только заведующий поликлиникой, да, Руслан?

Все повсеместно прививаются? Из всех моих знакомых кришнаитов я одна белая ворона. 1 прививающий как минимум на тысячу.




> Хилари Батлер (Новая Зеландия)


Опять двадцать пять. Кто это? Хилари Батлер? Я должен читать Хилари Батлер и верить её писанине только потому что она любит капсить и умеет эмоционально гнать?

Руслан, у вас лично, прямо вот у вас, есть прямые знакомые, дети которых пострадали от прививок? Дети, с которыми вы виделись в реальной жизни и видитесь сейчас?

----------


## Руслан

> Вот, вы яркий представитель антипрививочников. Чем больше с вами сталкиваюсь - тем больше убеждаюсь в правильности своей позиции, ибо вы все такие - логика на нуле.
> 
> О каком советском времени идет речь? Я не так уж стар, и сестра работала в детской больнице пару лет назад. Это 30 лет после распада СССР и речь о маленьких детях.
> 
> Лечащий врач-ординатор не может знать, делал человек прививки или нет? Мед. карты просматривает только заведующий поликлиникой, да, Руслан?
> 
> Все повсеместно прививаются? Из всех моих знакомых кришнаитов я одна белая ворона. 1 прививающий как минимум на тысячу.
> 
> 
> ...


У меня нет знакомых которые бы пострадали от прививок, так же как нет знакомых которые пострадали бы не делая прививок , а тем более умерли от этого. Так же нет знакомых, дети которых умерли бы от рака, диабета, инфаркта, инцифалита, и других болезней. Как нет знакомых детей которых бы убили, украли, изнасиловали, или они разбились в авиакатастрофе или на поезде!
А у вас, есть хоть один знакомый, ребёнок которого бы умер от эпидемии, не сделав прививки от неё!???

То, что ваша сестра работала врачом,не означает теперь, что она могла знать причины смерти тех детей, пустьи умерших по симптомам от какой то эпидемии! Во первых, причину смерти определяет вовсе не врач ординатор, а судебной медецинская экспертиза. Откуда у неё доступ к этим экспертизам был, и как она могла разгласить медицинскую тайну!?
Во вторых, смерть от какой то эпидемии, вовсе не означает, что причиной этому было то, что тот человек вовремя не сделал прививки! Так как это мог быть иммунодифецит, слабое здоровье,недостаток витаминов, или осложнения от других болезней и врождённых пороков!Или вообще смерть от совсем другой болезни!
В третьих, смерть от эпидемии, не доказывает , что причина тому не сделанная прививка, нет никакой причинно следственной связи. Так как по статистике, люди которые делали в своё время прививки, болеют не намного реже!пример этому ваша же корь!!!

Батлер Хилари — родилась в Шотландии в 1954 г., с 1961 г. живет в Новой Зеландии. С 1986 г. публикует статьи и выступает в радио– и телепрограммах на тему вакцинопрофилактики. Занимается исследованиями безопасности и эффективности вакцинации, принимает участие в судебных процессах по делам, связанным с прививками и нанесенными ими ущербом. В соавторстве с мужем Питером Батлером написала книги "Просто укольчик" (Just a Little Prick") и "Укол за уколом" (From One Prick to Another").
Как видите авторитет её намного выше в этом вопросе, чем неизвестно чья сестра, неизвестно когда и что слышавшая по каким то непонятным слухам, непонятно от кого и через какие руки получившая эти слухи. Причём почему то её авторитет мы тут не должны считать в отличии от Хилари, - "эмоциональным гоном"))))
Так же , если вы уж заговорили о логике, то вы в своём контраргументе,  привили самый недостойный аргумент " адгоминем", переход на личности, в отношении Хилари. Низкий этот аргумент в дебатах потому, что аппонент пытаясь скомпрометировать личные качества кого-то, так опровергает этим и сами аргументы этого человека. При чем тут вообще кто такая Хилари, когда вам давались не её личные исследования, а она просто приводила Статистические данные! С таким бы успехом эти данные мог собрать кто угодно. Поэтому это не логично опровергать аргумент ,отрицая личность, хотя речь была не о ней ,а о предоставленной ею статистике!

Так же я сомневаюсь что у вас тысяча знакомых кришнаитов, и каждого из этой тысячи вы знаете кто прививался а кто нет. В лучшем случае знаете о паре случаев отказа от прививок и с этого раздуваете тут статистику))))

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Руслан,  :good: 

Вот очень интересный сайт на тему прививок - https://www.scibook.org

----------


## Руслан

> Руслан, 
> 
> Вот очень интересный сайт на тему прививок - https://www.scibook.org


Почитал, хорошая страница!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Причины инвалидности после вакцинации. 
" Ребенок впал в кому после прививки в Красноярском крае, Россия 24"

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Ребенок погиб после того, как ему сделали три прививки сразу, а в смерти обвинили мать

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

На прошлой неделе себе корь вколол, ощущения - прекрасные! Через две недели моей любимой трехлетке иду колоть сразу шесть болезней за раз  :mig:  в её маленькое беззащитное плечико *рыдает* 

Буду держать в курсе.

----------


## Руслан

*Исследования сравнивающие привитых и не привитых:*



1)
Pilot comparative study on the health of vaccinated and unvaccinated 6- to 12- year old U.S. children. 2017, Mawson, JTS 

https://www.oatext.com/Pilot-compara...S-children.php


Исследование сравнивает детей на домашнем обучении в 4-х штатах в США. 405 привитых и 261 непривитых.
Острые болезни:
Привитые в 4 раза реже болели ветрянкой, в 3 раза реже коклюшем, и в 10 раз реже краснухой.
Привитые в 4 раза чаще болели отитом, и в 6 раз чаще пневмонией.
Хронические болезни:
У привитых в 30 раз чаще был аллергический насморк, у них было в 4 раза больше аллергий, в 4 раза больше аутизма, в 4 раза больше СДВГ (ADHD), в 3 раза больше экзем, в 5 раз больше learning disabilities, в 4 раза больше неврологических расстройств, и у них в 2.5 раза чаще было какое-либо хроническое заболевание.
Привитые в 21 раз чаще использовали лекарства от аллергии, в 4.5 раза чаще - жаропонижающие, в 8 раз чаще использовали ушные дренажные трубки, в 3 раза чаще ходили к врачам из-за болезни, в 1.8 раз чаще были госпитализированы.
Еще интересные результаты оттуда: риск неврологических расстройств ассоциирован с использованием антибиотиков во время беременности (2.3 раза), лекарств во время беременности (2.5 раза), недоношенность (5 раз), УЗИ (1.7 раз), а УЗИ более 3-х раз за беременность в 3.2 раза.
Количество неврологических расстройств у привитых (14.4%) совпадает с исследованиями CDC (15%). Также совпадает количество learning disabilities (5.6% у привитых в этом исследовании, и 5% согласно имеющейся статистике).
Однако, судя по этому исследованию аутистов среди привитых уже 3.3%, т.е. 1 из 30 детей. Но возможно это переоценка, так как вероятно аутисты чаще остаются на домашнем обучении. (Согласно данным CDC аутистов 2.24%, т.е. 1 из 45 на 2015 год, и 1 из 36 на 2017 год).
Вакцинация недоношенного ребенка ассоциирована с 14-кратным увеличением риска неврологических расстройств. 
https://www.oatext.com/Preterm-birth...d-children.php



2)
The Introduction of Diphtheria-Tetanus-Pertussis and Oral Polio Vaccine Among Young Infants in an Urban African Community: A Natural Experiment. 2017, Mogensen, EBioMedicine 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5360569/

Из-за того, что в Гвинее-Бисау прививали детей раз в три месяца, получился натуральный эксперимент. Некоторые дети в 3-5 месяцев уже были привиты, а некоторые нет.
Риск смерти у детей привитых от дифтерии/столбняка/коклюша (DTP) был в 10 раз выше, чем у непривитых детей. Дети, которые были привиты также от полиомиелита (OPV) умирали лишь в 5 раз чаще непривитых.
После того, как началась вакцинация, младенческая смертность в возрасте выше 3-х месяцев повысилась в 2 раза.
Авторы исследования заключают, что прививка от дифтерии/столбняка/коклюша убивает больше детей, чем она спасает.
Авторов трудно заподозрить в антипрививочничестве. Peter Aaby, один из авторов исследования, создал в Гвинее-Биссау Bandim Health Project, одна из главных целей которого - это прививать детей. 


3)
Is infant immunization a risk factor for childhood asthma or allergy? 1997, Kemp, Epidemiology 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9345669

Новая Зеландия, 23 непривитых (от DTP и полио) из 1265 десятилетних детей. Среди привитых у 23% была астма, 22% консультировались насчет астмы, и у 30% была аллергия.
Среди непривитых не было ни одного случая астмы, ни консультаций насчет астмы, ни аллергий. 


4)
A Population-Based Cohort Study of Undervaccination in 8 Managed Care Organizations Across the United States. 2013, Glanz, JAMA Pediatr 

https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jam...rticle/1558057

Исследование сравнивает привитых и недопривитых в США. Недопривитые это дети, которые не получили хотя бы одну прививку, или получили как минимум одну прививку даже на один день позже установленного срока.
Те, кто были недопривиты по выбору родителей, пользовались неотложной помощью на 9% реже, посещали врачей на 5% реже, а также болели фарингитом и ОРВИ на 11% реже.
Kоличество недопривитых неуклонно растёт (от 42% в 2004 до 54% в 2008).


5)
Influence of pediatric vaccines on amygdala growth and opioid ligand binding in rhesus macaque infants: A pilot study. 2010, Hewitson, Acta Neurobiol Exp Wars 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20628439

Макакам сделали детские прививки согласно календарю прививок в США 1999 года, и сравнили с непривитыми макаками.
У привитых был намного больший объем мозга (такое наблюдается у аутистов). https://www.nature.com/articles/nature21369

Миндалина (область мозга, ответственная за эмоции) у привитых была намного больше, чем у непривитых. (Это тоже наблюдается у аутистов). https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15254095


6)
Infant mortality rates regressed against number of vaccine doses routinely given: Is there a biochemical or synergistic toxicity? 2011, Miller, Hum Exp Toxicol 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3170075/

Авторы сравнивают младенческую смертность в 30 странах, и количество прививок в них до 12-месячного возраста. Между ними получается линейная корреляция. Чем больше в стране прививок, тем выше в ней уровень младенческой смертности. 

7)
Unvaccinated children are healthier. 2005, Claridge, 

http://necepljen.si/files/studija_Nova_Zelandija.pdf

Опрос в Новой Зеландии. 226 привитых детей и 269 непривитых.
У привитых в 5 раз чаще была астма, в 10 раз чаще ангина, в 2 раза чаще экзема, в 4 раза чаще апноэ, в 4 раза чаще гиперактивность, в 4 раза чаще отит, и им в 8 раз чаще вставляли ушную дренажную трубку.
У 5% привитых удаляли миндалины. Среди непривитых не было удаления мигдалин.
У 1.7% привитых была эпилепсия. Среди непривитых не было случаев эпилепсии. 


8)
Vaccination and Allergic Disease: A Birth Cohort Study. 2004, McKeever, Am J Public Health 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1448377/

Исследование 30 тысяч детей из Великобритании.
Привитые от дифтерии/столбняка/коклюша/полио в 14 раз чаще болели астмой, и в 9 раз чаще экземой.
Привитые от кори/свинки/краснухи в 3.5 раза чаще болели астмой, и в 4.5 раза чаще экземой.
Вроде бы цифры говорят сами за себя, не так ли? Но авторам не подходят такие цифры, они хотят оправдать прививки. Поэтому они делают два финта ушами.
Сначала они установили, что непривитые ходят к врачам реже. Это, по их мнению, означает не то, что непривитые меньше болеют, а то, что их шанс диагностироваться ниже, чем у привитых! Поэтому они делают коррекцию. Но этого оказывается недостаточно.
Они идут дальше, и делят всех детей на 4 группы по количеству визитов к семейному врачу, а затем анализируют каждую группу отдельно. И, о чудо, статистическая значимость среди тех, кто обращается к врачам часто пропадает! Но среди тех, кто обращались к врачу менее 3-6 раз, привитые все равно болели астмой и экземой в 10-15 раз больше непривитых.
Авторы с чистой совестью заключают, что прививки никак не повышают риск астмы и экземы.
Врачи, которые читали только абстракт (то есть примерно все, ведь мало кто читает эти статьи полностью), узнают только вывод, и со спокойным сердцем идут и дальше прививать детей.
Подобные финты ушами очень часто встречаются в исследованиях, якобы доказывающих безопасность прививок.


9)
Effects of diphtheria-tetanus-pertussis or tetanus vaccination on allergies and allergy-related respiratory symptoms among children and adolescents in the United States. 2000, Hurwitz, J Manipulative Physiol Ther 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10714532

Привитые от столбняка или вакциной DTP болели астмой в два раза чаще, аллергией на 63% чаще, а синуситом на 81% чаще, чем непривитые. 


10)
The effect of DPT and BCG vaccinations on atopic disorders. 2000, Yoneyama, Arerugi 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10944825

Среди привитых вакциной DTP 56% болели астмой, хроническим насморком или дерматитом. Среди непривитых болели лишь 9%. 


11)
Relative trends in hospitalizations and mortality among infants by the number of vaccine doses and age, based on the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS), 1990–2010. 2012, Goldman, Hum Exp Toxicol 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3547435/

Чем больше прививок делается за один раз, тем выше вероятность госпитализации и смерти. Смертность среди тех, кто получил 5-8 прививок была в 1.5 раза выше, чем у тех, кто получил 1-4 прививки. 

12)
DTP with or after measles vaccination is associated with increased in-hospital mortality in Guinea-Bissau. 2007, Aaby, Vaccine 


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17092614

Дети из Гвинеи-Биссау, которым сделали прививку от дифтерии/столбняка/коклюша вместе с прививкой от кори умирали в 2 раза чаще, чем те, которым сделали только прививку от кори.
Авторы приводят еще несколько исследований с такими же результатами в Гамбии, Малави, Конго, Гане и Сенегале. 

13)
Co-administration of live measles and yellow fever vaccines and inactivated pentavalent vaccines is associated with increased mortality compared with measles and yellow fever vaccines only. An observational study from Guinea-Bissau. 2014, Fisker, Vaccine 

https://www.scibook.org/content/vaccines/unvaccinated

Дети, которым сделали пятивалентную прививку (дифтерия/столбняк/коклюш/Hib/гепатит В) в придачу к прививкам от кори и желтой лихорадки, умирали в 7.7 раза чаще, чем дети, которым не сделали пятивалентную прививку.
В этой лекции Сюзен Хамфриз объясняет, почему комбинирование живых и мертвых вакцин приводит к такому эффекту. 

14)
Simultaneous vaccination with MMR and DTaP-IPV-Hib and rate of hospital admissions with any infections: A nationwide register based cohort study. 2016, S?rup, Vaccine 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5142423/

В Дании одновременное введение MMR с пятивалентной вакциной ассоциировано с повышением риска госпитализации из-за инфекций нижних дыхательных путей на 27% по сравнению с введением только MMR. 

15)
Risk of Nontargeted Infectious Disease Hospitalizations Among US Children Following Inactivated and Live Vaccines, 2005-2014. 2017, Bardenheier, Clin Infect Dis 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5879781/


В США риск госпитализации среди тех, кто получили живую вакцину в качестве последней, был в 2 раза ниже по сравнению с теми, кто получили инактивированную вакцину. 


16)
Reduced rate of side effects associated with separate administration of MMR and DTaP-Hib-IPV vaccinations. 2009, Shneyer, Isr Med Assoc J 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20166340

Побочные эффекты вакцинации наблюдались у 57% среди тех, кто получили MMR и пятивалентную вакцину одновременно, но только у 40% среди тех, кто получили только MMR.
Авторы заключают, что возможно действующую политику вакцинации относительно одновременных инъекций требуется пересмотреть.

----------


## Лена

У человечества - очень короткая память. Спустя несколько поколений люди решили, что этот относительно уютный мирок, в котором нет устрашающей младенческой и детской смертности, страха голода, глобальной войны и "взрослых" эпидемий - и есть норма, естественное положение дел, а не вырванное в жесткой борьбе пространство. И перестали бояться. К чему это приводит? Когда перестаешь бояться ядерной войны, с легкостью играешь с ядерной бомбой. Когда перестаешь бояться болезней - научная медицина превращается в "официальную", а разного рода магические практики (никак не помогавшие человечеству на протяжении тысяч лет) становятся заманчивыми. Хоббиты, находясь под защитой, могут позволить себе милые шалости, пока где-то в стороне темные силы встречают отпор...

Расцвет иррационального мышления в настоящее время для меня - ящик Пандоры. Человечеству удалось многие беды запихать в него, но опасность идет даже не из внешнего мира - нет, люди, решившие, что Вселенная гуманна, и что ученые "запугивают нас этими страшилками про эпидемии и глобальное потепление", с невероятной легкостью могут этот ящик открыть. Отменим вакцинацию, уничтожим ГМО, понастроим побольше храмов - и будет хорошо, все беды от науки! Но стоит прекратить борьбу - как тонкая пленка рухнет, и этот удобный мир полетит ко всем чертям. Цивилизация - очень тонкая материя.

----------


## Yudzhesh

27. Ознакомившись даже с небольшой частью материалов, представленных в этом, и в последующих постах, у вас не останется даже тени сомнения в том, что прививки на несколько порядков опаснее болезней, от которых они якобы должны защищать, что решение не прививать детей является намного более научно обоснованным, чем решение прививать, и что вакцинация, в ее настоящем виде, это одно из самых жутких медицинских изобретений. Основательно разобравшись в теме, вы больше никогда добровольно не сделаете своему ребёнку ни одной прививки.

Очень подробное и детальное исследование вопроса прививок. Рекомендую к прочтению.
https://amantonio.livejournal.com/20..._medium=social


Мое личное мнение, что прививки надо делать в случае большой вероятности заражения. Это зависит от образа жизни, от того есть ли эпидемия, и т.д. Всё это индивидуально. 

Так как преданные обычно живут более обособленно то многие не делают прививок. Если ехать в Индию, то лучше наверно сделать. В любом случае лучше хорошо разобраться в вопросе чем слепо полагаться на существующую систему.

----------


## Yudzhesh

Книги:
Suzanne Humphries - "Dissolving Illusions: Disease, Vaccines, and The Forgotten History"
Это, я думаю, самая важная книга. Автор - нефролог, которая начала исследовать тему прививок, увидев осложнения от них у своих пациентов. Если у вас вообще нет времени (хотя непонятно, что именно вам важнее, чем ваше здоровье и здоровье ваших детей), то прочитайте хотя бы эту книгу. Если вы уверены, что вакцины спасли мир от оспы и полиомиелита, или что корь и коклюш это очень опасные заболевания, после прочтения этой книги вы будете уверены в обратном. Книга, по большей части, исследует историю прививок, и содержит ссылки на сотни научных статей.
В сети бесплатно выложена глава про полиомиелит.

----------


## Yudzhesh

Современная система утверждает что без мяса невозможно полноценное питание. Но мы знаем что это не так.
Хотя, когда мне сказали про отказ от мяса, яиц и рыбы я изучил всё досконально сам, в течении года потом ещё убеждался в своих выводах и потом перевел детей на другое питание.
Поэтому только мы сами ответственны за себя и детей, нельзя полагаться слепо на систему, которая по своей сути невежественна.

Характерно, что именно эти две темы особенно острые в обществе. 
Изучив вопрос, я понял что это по сути разные парадигмы мышления. Как, например, есть право грекоримское, где в основу положено что человек не имеет совести, т.е. правила писанные важнее. В то время как другой подход куда более глубокий и основан на здоровых идеях и тенденциях, и с преступностью гораздо эффективнее боролись.

И так во всём, парадигма мышления основанная на страхе, пороке и недоверии рождает этот самый страх, порок и безверие.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

ВАЖНО ЗНАТЬ КАЖДОМУ РОДИТЕЛЮ! 
В 2011 году в Госдуме состоялся Круглый стол, на котором выступила вирусолог, профессор Галина Петровна Червонская.

https://vk.com/wall-4051472_175778

----------


## Лена

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acCrcpzs6r4

добрый доктор Айболит не под деревом сидит  :smilies:

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Если Комаровский говорит о пользе прививок - то он продался. Как и любой другой врач.

Если Ефросинья Макаровна, бывший врач, которого несправедливо уволили, в видео с жутким звуковым сопровождением говорит о вреде прививок - то это она бесплатно правду-матку народу рассказывает. И ничего, что сделать такое профессиональное видео стоит много денег - это Ефросинья свои деньги пожертвовала, ради благого дела! И вовсе это не скрытые теории заговора для уничтожения избыточного населения (ну, чтобы заболевали и помирали), ну что вы.

Если у тебя болит животик и аппендицит торчит обгорелый из пупка - то ты бойся вредного дядю, подходящего к тебе с шприцами и ножиками. Ничего хорошего ножики и шприцы не могут нести, ими же режут и колят! Где видано, чтобы резали - и было хорошо?

А если бабушка Оля, потомственная травница, подходит и святой водичкой на этот кусок аппендицита брызжет - то это всё гуна благости. Водичка святая, старый мудрый человек, возвращение к корням. Выздоровеешь и будешь бегать как теленок, честное слово!

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Среди привитых вакциной DTP 56% болели астмой, хроническим насморком или дерматитом. Среди непривитых болели лишь 9%.


Столбнячок-с, господа, как-то будет похуже астмы. А заражаются им просто обычной занозой или колючкой. Босиком пробежался по парку и готово. Впрочем, так как мы все привитые от столбняка в свое время, то вокруг нас мало кто умер от него. Но ничего, похоже, всё еще впереди.




> Причина смерти
> Наиболее частой причиной смерти является асфиксия вследствие спазма дыхательных мышц, голосовой щели и диафрагмы, на втором месте — паралич сердечной мышцы. В отдельных случаях причиной смерти могут быть инфаркт миокарда, пневмония, сепсис, эмболия лёгочных артерий и другие болезни, связанные с осложнениями после столбняка.
> 
> Головной столбняк Бруннера, или бульбарный столбняк — тяжелейшая форма болезни, разновидность общего столбняка, при которой поражаются верхние отделы спинного и продолговатого мозга. Болезнь проходит при самой тяжёлой клинической картине общего столбняка. Как правило, развивается при травмах головы или шеи.
> 
> Местный столбняк встречается редко, в основном у ранее привитых лиц. Характеризуется местными параличами, не затрагивающими всего организма. Болезнь характеризуется спазмами и подёргиваниями мышц в месте ранения, незначительным повышением температуры, отсутствием общих судорог. Часто переходит в общий (генерализованный) столбняк.
> 
> Головной столбняк Розе. Разновидность местного столбняка, возникает при ранениях головы и шеи, проявляется, в основном, параличом лицевого нерва на стороне поражения. Может перейти в общий столбняк или головной столбняк Бруннера.
> 
> Новорождённые болеют только общим столбняком.

----------


## Руслан

> Столбнячок-с, господа, как-то будет похуже астмы. А заражаются им просто обычной занозой или колючкой. Босиком пробежался по парку и готово. Впрочем, так как мы все привитые от столбняка в свое время, то вокруг нас мало кто умер от него. Но ничего, похоже, всё еще впереди.



Сколько лет вашим прививкам и  медицине вообще? Ну максимум 200- 300 лет. Но люди жили до этого ТЯСЯЧЕЛЕТИЯМИ, и как то не вымерли от вашего столбняка и  всех эпидемий, причем раньше ВСЕ бегали БОСЯКОМ!!!. В ведические времена, 5000 лет назад, не было не каких прививок и не каких эпидемий. Например, в средние века, вшивая Европа не мылась, некоторые мылись пару раз за жизнь и потому, бушевали оспа, чума, но в скифской Руси- ничего подобного не было, так как люди тут вели гармоничную жизнь, были бани. Как правило все эпидемии в мире возникали во время войн, в армиях.  где была антисанитария.  Прививки это противоестественно, они не предусмотрены природой! Только Невежды считают себя умнее природы и что они могут управлять ею. Но чем больше современная медицина борется с природой, болезнями и эпидемиями, тем больше сопротивление и болезни и эпидемии не только не уменьшились за последнее время, но на ПОРЯДОК увеличились, постоянно появляются все новые вирусы и мутации, гораздо опаснее и не излечимее чем раньше!
 Болезнь- это наказание за не гармоничную жизнь. Чем гармоничнее с природой будет жить человек , тем меньше он будет болеть, и не какие прививки ему не понадобятся.

----------


## Лена

> Сколько лет вашим прививкам и  медицине вообще? Ну максимум 200- 300 лет. Но люди жили до этого ТЯСЯЧЕЛЕТИЯМИ, и как то не вымерли от вашего столбняка и  всех эпидемий, причем раньше ВСЕ бегали БОСЯКОМ!!!. В ведические времена, 5000 лет назад, не было не каких прививок и не каких эпидемий. Например, в средние века, вшивая Европа не мылась, некоторые мылись пару раз за жизнь и потому, бушевали оспа, чума, но в скифской Руси- ничего подобного не было, так как люди тут вели гармоничную жизнь, были бани.


а сейчас кали-юга  :smilies:  

и языческая Европа тоже мылась

----------


## Руслан

> а сейчас кали-юга  
> 
> и языческая Европа тоже мылась


Никто в вшивой Европе не мылся. Именно поэтому там и придумали парики дворянству, чтобы там селились вши, именно для этого дамы носили собачек, чтобы вши  перебегали на них,  именно поэтому французы стали законодателями моды на  духи, чтобы скрыть вонь от немытых тел.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Никто в вшивой Европе не мылся. Именно поэтому там и придумали парики дворянству, чтобы там селились вши, именно для этого дамы носили собачек, чтобы вши  перебегали на них,  именно поэтому французы стали законодателями моды на  духи, чтобы скрыть вонь от немытых тел.


Такое впечатление, что вы заучиваете наизусть какие-то мнения, которые вам нравятся, и потом шаг вправо, шаг влево - расстрел.

Даже простое раздумье дает сомнения в сказанных вами словах. Вши кровососущие насекомые, какой им смысл в париках селиться, чего они там ловить будут? Собачки - сомнительный способ избавления от блох, учитывая, что они сами полны этих блох. Духи - тоже сомнительно, слишком много мороки в плане производства (вынимать ароматические вещества из сырья еще то веселое занятие). Не говоря уж о том, что это очень дорого. Растереться лепестками роз - куда дешевле.

Более того, духи и парики были изобретены вовсе не в Европе, они были и в древнем Египте, плюс даже в более ранних цивилизациях (по словам нынешних ученых). Им-то это зачем, или тоже не мылись? Верьте больше желтой прессе.

Желание навести красоту - более разумное объяснение. Через пятьсот лет археологи тоже будут гадать над нынешними пропирсованными и татуированными болванами - блох они что ли прятали в своих тоннелях в ушах?))

----------


## Руслан

> Такое впечатление, что вы заучиваете наизусть какие-то мнения, которые вам нравятся, и потом шаг вправо, шаг влево - расстрел.
> 
> Даже простое раздумье дает сомнения в сказанных вами словах. Вши кровососущие насекомые, какой им смысл в париках селиться, чего они там ловить будут? Собачки - сомнительный способ избавления от блох, учитывая, что они сами полны этих блох. Духи - тоже сомнительно, слишком много мороки в плане производства (вынимать ароматические вещества из сырья еще то веселое занятие). Не говоря уж о том, что это очень дорого. Растереться лепестками роз - куда дешевле.
> 
> Более того, духи и парики были изобретены вовсе не в Европе, они были и в древнем Египте, плюс даже в более ранних цивилизациях (по словам нынешних ученых). Им-то это зачем, или тоже не мылись? Верьте больше желтой прессе.
> 
> Желание навести красоту - более разумное объяснение. Через пятьсот лет археологи тоже будут гадать над нынешними пропирсованными и татуированными болванами - блох они что ли прятали в своих тоннелях в ушах?))


Температура тела собак- намного больше чем у человека, поэтому вши и стремятся туда, поэтому собачек раньше и носили дамы!Кроме того  дамы носили в виде украшений специальные блохоловки в виде коробочек на груди. Парики вошли в моду именно в вшивой Европе, для того, чтобы скрывать вшей на голове. Кроме того, с помощью париков было легче выводить вшей, чем вывести их с головы. Когда вши перебирались на парик, его просто кидали в кипяток и прокипячивали.
Духи изобрели именно в Европе, для маскировки отвратительно запаха от тела, связанного с антисанитарией и не мытьем. В древнем Египте , Индии-духов не было, там были ароматические масла, которые втирались в тело, а не брызгались как духи на одежду! В вшивой Европе ароматическими маслами не пользовались , так как в отличии от древнего Египта не принимали не ароматические ванны, не втирали после этих ванн масла в кожу, так как в Европе никто не мылся, вплоть до королей! Поэтому запах просто заглушали духами!

В эпоху барокко блохоловка представляла собой небольшую коробочку с прорезями, которую дворяне носили на теле для борьбы с блохами и другими вредными насекомыми. В то время даже высшие круги общества редко мыли тело с головы до ног и принимали ванны, поскольку часто мыться считалось вредным для здоровья. Мылись редко, это требовало больших затрат и далеко не каждый мог себе позволить ванну, мылись в тазах, а чаще просто мыли лицо и руки, а тело протирали. Запах заглушали духами. Блохи во многих случаях вызывали к себе интерес у коллекционеров и даже служили предметом экстравагантных развлечений человека.
В XVII в. среди французских кавалеров считалось модным хранить, как сладкое воспоминание, блоху, пойманную собственноручно на теле дамы своего сердца. Держали блоху в миниатюрной, часто прекрасной ювелирной работы шкатулке-клетке, висящей на цепочке на шее, и блоха каждый божий день сосала кровь «счастливого» владельца. Этим безумно своеобразным сувениром оригинал старался обратить на себя внимание окружающих и только с ним был вхож в сомнительные компании. А когда блоха издыхала, убитый горем кавалер отправлялся на ловлю нового сувенира при живом участии всей распутной братии! Помимо анонимных историй, до наших дней дошло и свидетельство, что таким сладостным сувениром владел французский поэт и большой распутник Барро (Jacques Vallee des Barreaux), 1602 — 1673, который держал блоху, изловленную на знаменитой куртизанке Марион Делорм (Marion Delorm).
Для скрепления волос в причудливые прически дамы использовали бараний жир, что способствовало размножению блох. Блохоловки обычно изготавливались из слоновой кости, часто снабжались кольцом для того, чтобы подвешивать их под одеждой. Длина блохоловки составляет несколько сантиметров. В Китае перед сном в кровать помещали подогретые трубочки из бамбука или слоновой кости. Клопы и другие паразитирующие насекомые заползали внутрь, привлечённые теплом, трубочку с паразитами затем бросали в ведро с кипящей водой. Внутрь закручивающихся блохоловок в качестве приманки для насекомых клали небольшой кусочек ткани, пропитанный мёдом, кровью, смолой или душистыми веществами. Заползшее внутрь насекомое прилипало к приманке. Такие блохоловки носили под одеждой, париками, накладными волосами или в декольте. Ни одна приличная женщина не появлялась в обществе без изящной коробочки- блохоловки.

Для борьбы с блохами использовался также блошиный мех, который вошёл в моду в позднее Средневековье. Известно, что блохи любят тонкошерстный мех, поэтому дворяне часто использовали в одежде мех горностая, соболя, лесного хорька или куницы для приманки на него блох. Меховые блохоловки упоминаются в описи имущества Карла Смелого за 1467 год. Самые ценные экземпляры блошиного меха в форме чучел животных с позолоченными головами и лапками носили поверх одежды. Так, например, герцогиня Феррарская получила в подарок от своего мужа соболя с золотой головой, украшенного 12 рубинами, 2 алмазами, 3 изумрудами и 4 жемчужинами. Известно более 30 изображений женщин того времени с такими блохоловками. Мода на так называемые «меховые колье», меховые горжетки с головами, хвостами и лапами животных появилась в XIX веке и не включала практической идеи защиты от блох.

Начиная с XVI века, куницы, хорьки, горностаи и крохотные собачки служили своим хозяйкам живыми блохоловками, защищавшими их от надоедливых насекомых. У мелкого зверя температура тела выше, чем у человека, блохи устремлялись на бедное животное, и оно в отличие от дамы ловило блох все время и зубами.


"Взгляни и рассуди: вот блошка;
Куснула, крови выпила немножко,
Сперва моей, потом- твоей;
И наша кровь перемешалась в ней...."
(Джон Донн. Блоха.)

----------


## Геннадий

Мое авторитетное мнение. Прививки это один из способов подрыва здоровья. Даже еслии есть у них положительный эффект, он идет вместе с кучей отрицательных. Лечили одно покалечили другое.
Меня родители избавили от них. Жив здоров.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Билл Гейтс в интервью проговорился о том, что власть держащие используют вакцины для сокращения населения земли.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AV3Fh-MKJ4

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Круглый стол на тему «Отказ от вакцинации: серьезная угроза века. Как избежать эпидемии?»

В Государственной Думе проводят круглый стол «Отказ от вакцинации - серьезная угроза XXI века», который может привести к ограничению прав семьи и родителей в сфере здравоохранения. http://duma.gov.ru/multimedia/video/events/42742/

Подпишите обращение, чтобы напомнить законодателям – они обязаны соблюдать и защищать право граждан и семьи на свободный информированный выбор в сфере охраны здоровья.

https://www.citizengo.org/ru/fm/1696...ere-vakcinacii

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Демократия это плохо, не надо подписывать обращения никакие. Нельзя давать людям со слабым разумом решать глобальные вопросы (конкретно в данном случае - относящиеся к здоровью общества целиком).

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Демократия это плохо, не надо подписывать обращения никакие. Нельзя давать людям со слабым разумом решать глобальные вопросы (конкретно в данном случае - относящиеся к здоровью общества целиком).


Конечно, лучше верной дорогой по указу партии и правительсва дружно катиться в ад...
Демократия конечно худшая из форм правления, но в Кали-югу другие варианты не работают вообще. Демократия дает лично вам законную свободу выбора. Или вам нравится сидеть в тюрьме за вегетарианство (как в СССР) или быть убитым за то, что вы "неправильной" веры (как в некоторых особо веселых мусульманских странах)?

----------


## Андрей Татауров



----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Ну бред же. Такую картинку можно нарисовать по любому поводу. Случился диабет - зачем надо было придумывать лекарства, неужели Кришна забыл доработать механизм восстановления поджелудочной? Ногу сломал - смело ходи без гипса, она не отвалится и гангрены не будет, зачем что-то придумывать?

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> Ну бред же. Такую картинку можно нарисовать по любому поводу. Случился диабет - зачем надо было придумывать лекарства, неужели Кришна забыл доработать механизм восстановления поджелудочной? Ногу сломал - смело ходи без гипса, она не отвалится и гангрены не будет, зачем что-то придумывать?


Это разные вещи. Прививки не предусмотрены в природе. Это не лекарства.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Это разные вещи. Прививки не предусмотрены в природе. Это не лекарства.


Вирус желтой лихорадки попадает из внешней среды в кровь человека, начинает развиваться, наносит дикий ущерб, организм вырабатывает антитела, убивает вирус, иммунитет на всю жизнь.

Ослабленный вирус желтой лихорадки попадает из шприца в кровь человека, не развивается, вреда не наносит, организм вырабатывает антитела, убивает вирус, иммунитет на всю жизнь.

Действительно, абсолютно разные вещи. Ничего природного.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

https://vk.com/topic-182688160_40447382

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Глобалистская программа вакцин Гейтса: беспроигрышный вариант для фармацевтической и обязательной вакцинации

https://childrenshealthdefense.org/n...y-vaccination/

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Я не понимаю о чём идёт спор!Здесь по-моему все более менее знают законы кармы.Знают что есть у каждого своя Прарабдха-карма.В этой жизни уже всё предопределено и счастье и страдание.Если человеку суждено получить прививку,он её получит.Суждено переболеть болезнью,он переболеет.Суждено стать инвалидом от прививки,станет.
  В настоящее время у преданных есть уникальная возможность увидеть,как действует карма.В мире идёт эпидемия короновируса и мы видим на этом примере что один человек легко переносит болезнь благодаря своей карме,а другой погибает.Хотя они может были в одинаковых условиях и вместе заразились.Так действуют законы кармы.И ничего с этим не поделать.Единственное что мы можем сделать это усилить свой бхаджан,свое служение.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Споров нет. Есть возмущение по поводу грубых нарушений наших прав. Принудительная вакцинация - это уничтожение населения!
Непривитых детей не будут допускать в школы и детские сады - https://tvcenter.ru/raznoe/sovet-fed...ye-zavedeniya/

Коллективная карма всей страны? Или всего мира?
То есть вы спокойно разрешите прививать своих детей, ссылаясь на карму?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Закон кармы не отменяет разум и свободу выбора.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Закон кармы не отменяет разум и свободу выбора.


Относительную свободу выбора!Если человеку суждено умереть от болезни хоть делай,хоть не делай прививку,он умрёт.С помощью разума прарабдху карму не изменить.Взять ту же битву на Курукшетре.Кришна уже убил там всех.Даже если Арджуна не сражался, всё бы шло по плану Кришны.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Относительную свободу выбора!Если человеку суждено умереть от болезни хоть делай,хоть не делай прививку,он умрёт.С помощью разума прарабдху карму не изменить.Взять ту же битву на Курукшетре.Кришна уже убил там всех.Даже если Арджуна не сражался, всё бы шло по плану Кришны.


Тем не менее, Кришна призывает Арджуну выполнять свой долг. Так и в случае с болезнями и прививками. Нам надо исполнять свой долг, а результат оставить за Кришной.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

На общественных слушаниях по акта HB 5044 Larry Palevsky затронул тему безопасности вакцин, указав на много пробелов относительно ее доказательности.
https://youtu.be/xJfUY1w9MFE

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Вакцинация, а не "испанка" убила 50 млн. человек. 
https://youtu.be/yvfhpomA6yE

----------

